# اخى المسلم اليك ملامح و اسباب معاناه المسيحيين فى مصر



## Critic (16 فبراير 2011)

*يتسائل المسلم الطيب ما الذى يزعج المسيحيين و لماذا هم ناقمون على وضعهم فى البلد ؟!*
*بل و لا يستحى البعض ان يدعى ان المسيحى مساو للمسلم فى الحقوق بل و اعلى !*

*فأليك يا اخى فى الوطن صور المعاناه التى لا ينكرها الا المغيبون :*

*-اضهاد للمسحيين بشكل عام و بكل صوره*
*ماذا تتوقع بعد ان ينعتنا المسلم كل صلاة بالضالين ؟*
*سماعنا لشتيمتنا و دعاء شيوخ المساجد علينا و لعنهم لنا (اسوة بالنبى) مما يبث الحقد و الكره فى قلوب المسلمين لاى مظاهر المسيحية و هذا يولد التعصب *
*الم ترى كيف يكظم و يسود وجه اى مسلم حينما يرى فى رقبة اى شخص صليب او سلسلة ذهب و يبدأ فى العنعنة و الاستغفار و ربما البصاق بجانبك او يتعمد الاصطادم بك و هذا حدث معى و مع غيرى !!*
*يقول نبى الاسلام فى صحيح مسلم "اضروهم لاضيق الطرق " فهل هذا يولد السماحة و احترام الاخر ام يقع تحت اى مسمى ؟*

*-عدم تولى المسيحيين المناصب القيادية حتى لو اثبت كفائته (حرام شرعا)*
*و لهذا فلا تجد و لا مسيحى واحد فى المرتبات العليا فى الجيش و لا فى القضاء ...الخ الخ (حتى كرة القدم لم تسلم من التعصب فلا مسيحى واحد فى المنتخب و لا الاهلى و لا الزمالك :spor2: )*

*-الارهاب الاسلامى من قتلنا و حرق كنائسنا و صوره الاخرى*
*اخى المسلم السمح اعلم انك شخص طيب*
*اعلم انك تكره الارهاب و تتبرا منه*
*و لكن اليك الحقيقة الاليمة :*
*مهما تبرأت منه لن يفيد ... **فمرتكبوا تلك الجرائم هم مسلمون يقومون به ليس من تلقاء انفسهم بل بدافع تنفيذ ايات واضحة و صريحة بالنسبة لهم فحتى لو لك رأى مخالف لن يؤثر هذا على استمرار ممارستم للارهاب تنفيذا لما يرونه شرعى و مستعدين للموت فى سبيله !*
*الموضوع ايضا لا يتعلق بالارهابيين فقط بل تخلل لعقول العامة بل و الامن المفترض ان يكون اكثر الهيئات انصافا !!!*
*الم ترى كيف تواطئ الامن فى حادثة العمرانية و قام بضرب و قتل المسيحيين ؟!*
*الم ترى كيف هجموا عليهم بالقنابل المسيلة للدموع كما لو كنا فى حرب فقط لاجراءات كانت ستتم ؟!*
*و لو كانت تلك الاجراءات خاصة بمسجد او حتى عمارة سكنية لما حدث كل هذا ؟!*
*و لك ان تفكر من السبب وراء تفشى اتعصب ...اهو الشرع ام ماذا ...حكم عقلك !*


*-التعسف فى قوانين بناء الكنائس و بذل جهد خارق لتعطيل بناء اى كنيسة* 
*-مظاهر من التخلف السمعى و اجبار الغير على سماع ما لا يريد*
*من اذان و خاصة فجرا و قرآن فى المواصلات رغما عن انفك و صلاة العيد فجرا بالصراخ و التهليل....*
*هل تقبل ان نزيع القداسات صباحا فى مكبرات الصوت ؟!*
*الاجابة معروفة*
*اذا لماذا تقبل على غيرك ما لا ترضاه على نفسك ؟!!*
*فقط ضع نفسك فى مكان اى مسيحى و اشعر بالمعاناه التى تسببها له و تعجز عن فهمها !*
*عليكم ان تعيدوا النظر فى مفهوم الحرية المختل لديكم*
*حريتك تقف عند حدود حرية الاخرين و لا يحق لاحد اختراق اذنى بما لا اريد كل يوم 5 مرات !*
*نحن نرجع للخلف بهذا الاسلوب الغير حضارى الذى لا يحترم حرية الافراد !*

*-فلسفة العنجهة و العزة و التعالى باعتبار ان الارض اسلامية و اننا ضيوف او قل مستأمنين !!*
*و يعتبرنا الاغلب ضيوف يمن علينا بأحسانه !*
*و من اكبر صور التى تناقض الديمقراطية وضع المسلم يضع خطوطا حمراء على المادة الثانية من الدستور !!!*
*اذا كانت الارض لها دين معين فكيف تدعون المدنية ؟!!*

*و ما معنى الارض اسلامية ؟!*
*هل الارض لها دين و موحدة و تصلى و تصوم ؟*
*اليس هذا يقضى على التعددية و ضد اقل مبادئ المساواه و الديمقراطية !*


*و اذا سالته عن سبب تشبثه بها يقول :*
*لان الارض اسلامية و حفاظا على الهوية الاسلامية ! ..فهل الهوية الاسلامية ضعيفة لدرجة ان تحتاج لكلام على ورق كى تبقى محفوظة !!!*
*و ماذا تتوقع منا عند سماع هذا الكلام علما باننا السكان الاصليين ؟*
*هل نطمث هويتنا ام نهمشها ؟*

*ستقول سيضمن لكم الاسلام السماحة !*
*حسنا ماذا عن المشاكل التى عرضتها فى الاعلى و التى مصدرها اصلا الشرع الاسلامى ؟!!!! فأين هى السماحة ؟!*

*و يظهر هذا فى كثير من المواقف حينما يصرخ فى وجهك متعصب "مش كفاية اننا سايبنكوا تعيشوا معانا ....الخ الخ من الجمل التى توحى ان حياتنا منة اسلامية و ليس حق تكفله لنا الدولة فى ارضنا كمواطنين !!!!*


*فتسمح تخبرنى اخى المسلم كيف سيتخلى (اغلب) المسلمين عن تلك العادات طالما الشرع يأمرهم بها ؟*
*و خاصة بغزو شيوخ الفضائيات للمنازل و ما ادراك بهم و بما يبثونه فى عقولهم !*
*العلهم سيتخلوا عن الشرع فى سبيل الديمقراطية !؟*

*لا عجب ان شيوخ التكفير حرموا الديمقراطية و المواطنة و قالوا انها ضد مبادئ الاسلام !!!*

*لهذا اخى المسلم.... انا اخبرك ان المشكلة ليس لها حل طالما الاسلام موجود*

*لانك ان امتنعت انت و غيرك عن تلك الافعال لن يمتنع الساعون نحو ارضاء الله و رسوله و للعلم هم الطبقة العريضة من الشعب المصرى هذا بعدما سيطر الفكر الوهابى على عقول الاغلبية !*

*او الحل الابعد هو ""اصلاح الدين"" و ادراك المسلم ان مبادئ الشريعة نزلت فى زمن ظروفه غير متحققة الان فلا نصارى الان و لا جزية و لا غزوات و لا فتوحات الا فى عقول الرجعيين !*
*و عليه تطوير و تصليح من مبادئ عداء الاخر او حتى تهميشها لتناسب الحضارة و الديمقراطية المنشودة....*

*او فصل كامل للدين عن السياسة و هذا هو الحل الامثل*
*و وضع عقوبات حاسمة لكل من تخول له نفسه فى ممارسة الارهاب تحت اى مسمى*
*يقول المثل : اعبد الحجر و لا تقذفنى به*
*افعل ما شئت و اعبد ما شئت لكن لا تفرض على معتقداتك فى اى صورة سواء دستور او غيره*

*و فى النهاية لا يسعنى الا ان اقول : ربنا موجود*


----------



## sahran (16 فبراير 2011)

*رائع جدا كل الاسلام اساساً يسبب معاناة للاخرين*
*شكرا للموضوع القيّم*


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2011)

sahran قال:


> *رائع جدا كل الاسلام اساساً يسبب معاناة للاخرين*
> *شكرا للموضوع القيّم*


*شكرا لمرورك الغالى*
*ربنا يرحمنا*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 فبراير 2011)

> *من اذان و خاصة فجرا و قرآن فى المواصلات رغما عن انفك و صلاة العيد فجرا بالصراخ و التهليل....*


"يا اخ كريتك كنت اعمل فى محافظة من الصعيد وكنت كل ليلة بسهر ساعتين يارجل فى الفجر اكثر من ستة جوامع الله اكبر وانت عارف الباقى 
عايز انام عندى عمل غدا واللى ينرفزك اكثر يعلوا جرس المكيرفون 
كانك فى فرح (دىجى )
والمواصلات (شيخ اسمة ياسين التاهمى )
المسلمون كرهونا فية كرة شديد جدا جدا هو شخص احبة 
ولكن افعلهم فى المواصلات تنرفز طول الطريق 


> *او فصل كامل للدين عن السياسة و هذا هو الحل الامثل*


"موقع منتديات اتباع المفلسين ماذا يقوالون "
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فالحمد لله على زوال الطاغيه مبارك الذى كان عدو لله ولرسوله وللمؤمنين والذى كان امن وامان لليهود وحصن حصين للفسقه والملحدين 
ولكن *اذا* *لم* *يكن* بعد هذا الشر من خير واذا *لم* *يكن* بعد هذا الظلام من نور واذا *لم* *يكن* بعد هذ الظلم من عدل فاعتقد ان دماء الشباب الذين نحسبهم شهداء ذهبت سدى وان ما حدث لمصر وفى مصر كان بلا قيمه بل عبث كان عدم حدوثه اولى من حدوثه 
_*اذا* *لم* *يكن* *البديل* هو الحكم بكتاب الله وبسنة رسول الله فلا و الف لا _
لاننا نريد ان يمكن للدعوه فى هذه البلد الطيب مصر نريد ان تكون مناره للعالم الاسلامى نريد ان تكون مصر البدايه لعودة الخلافه الاسلاميه الراشده نريدها البدايه لتحرير القدس نريدها كما ينبغى ان تكون مصر الدوله القويه القائده التى تمضى حيث يتبعها الاخرون 
*اذا* *لم* تكن هذه الثوره للحق للدين الله *اذا* *لم* *يكن* الدستور هو القران *اذا* *لم* تكن السياسه هى هدى النبى العدنان فإن ما يحدث الان *عبثا* ولعبا ولهو 
انما اريده من الاخوه الكرام ان نخرج ونظهر دعوتنا فبعد زاول الخوف والاضطهاد وبعد ان تنسمنا الحريه فالوقت متاح للدعوه الى دين الله وطرح كافه الامور طراح كاملا صريحا فنحن نرى النصارى الذين لحقو بالثوره بعد ان اطمئنوا انها سوف تنتصر نراهم طامعين فى ان تكون لهم مكانه كما كانت عند الطاغيه مبارك لعنه الله 
فلابد ان يعرفوا حقيقه عددهم واين مكانهم 
ولابد للمسلمين ان يعتزو بالدين وقريبا انا شاء الله سوف اكتب مقال عن الديمقرطيه والشريعه الاسلاميه حتى نوقف اللهث وراء هذه العباره لنعرف حقيقه هذا النظام اوانه لن يحقق ما يريده البشر وان *الاسلام* هو الضمان لحصول كل خير والبعد عن كل شر وهو العدل والحق 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?hl=ar&q=cache:GoWEeximk8wJ:http://www.*********.com/vb/t182642.html+%D8%A7%D8%B0%D8%A7+%D9%84%D9%85+%D9%8A%D9%83%D9%86+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%B3%D9%84%D8%A7%D9%85+%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A8%D8%AF%D9%8A%D9%84+%D9%81%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AB%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%87+%D8%B9%D8%A8%D8%AB%D8%A7&ct=clnk

"وحضرتك بتقول نفصل الدين عن السياسة يا اخ كريتك .؟
{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ *لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى* 
أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاء بَعْضٍ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِّنكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ 

"شو يفعل المسلم وسط كل هذة الاشياء وكفاية بدع الشيوخ والشحنات التى يشحنوها على القنوات الاسلامية وسبق الاخ رشيد فضحهم 

"مشكور على موضوعك عزيزى كريتك ".


----------



## Critic (16 فبراير 2011)

*يا اخ بايبل دول جماعة ارهابيين*
*انا بوجه كلامى للمسلم العاقل المتحضر و طبعا مافيش امل فى السلفيين دول غارقين فى بحر من الجهل و الظلمة و لا حياة لهم كى تنادى عليهم*


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

محبتش ابعتلك رساله يا صديقى رداً على رسالتك حبيت يكون ردى هنا 

انت تعلم ان لى رأى فى كل هذا رأى رأى اراه معتبر وانت تعلم جيدا انى ضد فصل الدين عن الدوله 

اخيرا انت وصفت السلفيين بالارهابيين فهل ترانى ارهابى هههههه يا صديقى كريتك


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2011)

> محبتش ابعتلك رساله يا صديقى رداً على رسالتك حبيت يكون ردى هنا
> 
> انت تعلم ان لى رأى فى كل هذا رأى رأى اراه معتبر وانت تعلم جيدا انى ضد فصل الدين عن الدوله


*و لهذا ارسلت لك الموضوع اخ نصر*
*لترى نتائج رأيك المعتبر*



> اخيرا انت وصفت السلفيين بالارهابيين فهل ترانى ارهابى هههههه يا صديقى كريتك


*لا طبعا العفو لا اراك ارهابى و العياذ بالله*
*انا اتحدث عن صدى تطبيق الشريعة على الانسان بشكل عام بعيدا عن الحالات الاستثنائية التى لا تمثل الشرع السلفى الصحيح (و انت من تلك الحالات حسب معرفتى البسيطة من هذا العالم الافتراضى)*
*عزيزى من يجبر غيره على التزام شريعته كدستور رغما عن انفه هو ارهابى*


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

ان كنت تريدنى ان ارى نتائج رايي من منظورك يا صديقى فها انا قد رأيت النتائج من وجهة نظرك ولكنى لا ارى تلك النتائج صحيحه وليس جدل ولكن هناك الكثير من الافتراء فى رأيي فى هذا الموضوع


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2011)

> كنى لا ارى تلك النتائج صحيحه وليس جدل ولكن هناك الكثير من الافتراء فى رأيي فى هذا الموضوع


*اخى نصر نحن من يشعر بالمعاناه و ليس انت !*
*نحن من قهرنا و قتلنا و لست انت !*
*نحن من نشعر بالالم الحقيقى و لست انت !*
*فترى اى منا سيكون منظوره الصحيح حول مساؤئ تطبيق الشريعة ؟*
*من ذاق المر لمدة 50 عاما ؟!*
*اتركك لعقلك*


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

وهو عشان انت عانيت من المر خمسين عام يبقى كل حاجه وحشه 

طيب ما انت بتجرح مشاعرنا لما تتكلم عن الاذان لما اغلبيه الشعب يبقى مسلمين وعايز تحرم عليهم اقامة شعائرهم هى دى الديموقراطيه والعدل فى نظرك .. ده انا لو قولتلك شيل الاجراس والصلبان من على الكنائس هاتزعل .. عيب الكلام ده والله عيب بجد 

لان الديموقراطيه معناها ان كل انسان يبقى حر فى كل شىء فى ارادته فى شعائر دينه فى معتقده فى كل شىء مش معناها ان الديموقراطيه هى منع كل شىء للاخر عشان بيضايقنا م تضايقك اعملك ايه يعنى 

طيب منا بضايق لما بشوف صليب مع احترامى لك يعنى اقولك شيله من على الكنيسه ده يبقى منطق بزمتك  ده مش منطق ده يبقى اسمه عيب بجد ومايصحش 


ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بناء الكنائس مفيهوش اى مانع شرعى .. دى سياسه نظام توارثها عن النظم التى كانت قبله لان الموضوع ببساطه سياسى مش دينى الشق الدينى قبلك اساسا كلك على بعضك بعقيدتك بصلاتك بكل حاجه يبقى ميكونش ليك مكان عباده ازاى ... ومتقوليش العهده العمريه شيخ مشايخ السلفيين نفسه مضعفها ولا هى قرأن ولا هى حديث و وردت بمخس او ست صيغ وعندى كل الصيغ ومنهم الصيغه من التأريخ المسيحى عن العهده العمريه لاهل القدس .. وفى حياة النبى لم يمنع اليهود من بناء معابد او عباده وحتى من وصاياه للمسلمين فى الحروب (لا تقتلوا عابد فى صومعه ) 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
موضوع الكوره وان مفيش مسحيين مش عارف اقولك ايه ما هانى رمزى كان بيلعب فى المنتخب وبعدين المساله مش كوته المفروض ان المدرب بيختار الافضل ده غير ان اصلا مفيش لعيبه مسحيين موجودين فى الانديه عشان اخد منهم .
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
القيادات المسيحيه والمناصب العليا ده موضوع غريب ماجد جورج ويوسف بطرس غالى وقبله كن بطرس بطرس غالى ومحافظين ده واحد من المحافظيين اللى حتى مش عاجبيكم فى الصعيد كان مسيحى مش عارف بتاع قنا ولا اسيوط قاده فى الشرطه موجود قاده فى الجيش ده واحد من قادة الجيوش فى 73 كان مسيحى 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

وتانى قضية احنا اصل البلد وانتوا لا طيب الكلام بالطريقه دى مش تمييز علما اننا احنا كمان من اصل البلد 


اخيرا كل الكلام ده هو نفسه فى صيغه تمييز وفى نقطه عايز اقولك عليها بص انت كاتب ايه هنا 





Critic قال:


> *
> الم ترى كيف يكظم و يسود وجه اى مسلم حينما يرى فى رقبة اى شخص صليب او سلسلة ذهب و يبدأ فى العنعنة و الاستغفار و ربما البصاق بجانبك او يتعمد الاصطادم بك و هذا حدث معى و مع غيرى !!
> *



ربما ..!!
بمعنى انه بيبصق ولا لا يبصق ...!! 

يا ريت بلاش الصيغ دى يا صديقى لانى اراها تصف المسلم بما ليس فيه وتزيد الكراهيه ... نحن نريد التعايش بين المصريين ولا نريد زياده الكراهيه ساخذها على محمل عدم التنبه من جانبك .. ولكن يا عزيزى احترس فى كل كلمه تكتبها لان الذى يحاول زرع الكراهيه فى نفوس المصريين عنوه ليس مصرى .. 

تحياتى لك يا صديقى


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2011)

بس انا مش هكلم غير فى النقطة دى



> وضوع الكوره وان مفيش مسحيين مش عارف اقولك ايه ما هانى رمزى كان بيلعب فى المنتخب وبعدين المساله مش كوته المفروض ان المدرب بيختار الافضل ده غير ان اصلا مفيش لعيبه مسحيين موجودين فى الانديه عشان اخد منهم .



عايزك تروح تتفرج على اى دورى بيتنظم فى الكنيسة وانت تشوف لعيبة احسن من الى فى الاندية
ومستواهم من غير تدريبات يومية ولا الكلام دة
فى دورة بتنظمها الكنيسة الانجلية
شوف فيها فرق ولعيبة بجد احسن من اى حد فى المنتخب بتاعنا
هتقولى مش بيروحوا نوادى لية
هقولك علشان مسيحين
وانت ماسك فى هانى 
مش كان ممكن تكون غلطة يا راجل واتكسف يرجع فيها 
عجبى مصر بيلعب فيها اكثر من 500 لاعب كرة قدم
ماسك فى واحد وسايب الباقى
مسواة فعلا​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

يا حبيبى ده لان المسحيين فى مصر طباعهم بتميل للعزله وعدم الاندماج وده سبب من اهم اسبب عدم وجودهم لا فى سياسه غير منير عبد النور فى الوفد وان كان جورج اسحاق 
يعنى حتى فى عالم السياسه لا تستطيع عد وجوه بارزه سياسيا على اصابع يدك الواحده 

كذلك فى الكوره يمكن مكنش في لاعيب كوره نتذكره غير هانى رمزى 

والدليل على انه عزوف من المسحيين وليس اضطهاد هو انى اتحداك تقولى كم لاعب مسيحى فى فريق الجونه اللى بيملكه مسيحى زيك كام لاعب تقدر تقولى ؟؟؟ 

اقولك انا ولا لاعب فى الفريق الكبير . صاحب الجونه ساويرس المسيحى بيضطهد المسحيين هو كمان


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 فبراير 2011)

كلامك كله صح واكثر من ذلك


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2011)

متابع اخي كريتك


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> يا حبيبى ده لان المسحيين فى مصر طباعهم بتميل للعزله وعدم الاندماج وده سبب من اهم اسبب عدم وجودهم لا فى سياسه غير منير عبد النور فى الوفد وان كان جورج اسحاق
> يعنى حتى فى عالم السياسه لا تستطيع عد وجوه بارزه سياسيا على اصابع يدك الواحده
> 
> كذلك فى الكوره يمكن مكنش في لاعيب كوره نتذكره غير هانى رمزى
> ...



على اساس عايز تقنعنى ان ساويرس هو الى بيدير النادى
على اساس ان المسيحين الى بيعرفوا يلعبو مش هيرحولوا علشان يعمل اختبار
لكن للاسف الى ماسكينة هما الى بيتصرفوا

واكثر من مرة قلنا اذا كان يوجد احد مسيحى فهو لتهدائة الاجواء فقط ليس الا

بالظبط زى الحكم على الكمونى
​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

اخو نجيب هو اللى بيدير النادى .. وبعدين يسيبوا واحد مسيحى عشان تهدئة الاوضاع ايه انت ناسى اللى الظام عمله فيكم فى كنيسة العمرانيه .. هو ده كان نظام يهمه تهدئه ولا غير تهدئه 

يعنى يضربوكم ويقفولكم فى كنيسه يعنى عقيده ويراضوكم بلاعيب كوره ازاى يعنى ده كلام يخش العقل


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> اخو نجيب هو اللى بيدير النادى .. وبعدين يسيبوا واحد مسيحى عشان تهدئة الاوضاع ايه انت ناسى اللى الظام عمله فيكم فى كنيسة العمرانيه .. هو ده كان نظام يهمه تهدئه ولا غير تهدئه
> 
> يعنى يضربوكم ويقفولكم فى كنيسه يعنى عقيده ويراضوكم بلاعيب كوره ازاى يعنى ده كلام يخش العقل



انا ما قصدش تهدئة الاجواء بالنسبة للعيبة
وعلى فكرة اغلب الى ماسكين مكاتب ساويرس مسلمين ومحجبات كمان
والكلام دة من ناس شغالة هناك

فبلاش النقطة دى
لان هو مش بيهمة الى شغال معاة مين لان ببساطة مش بيتابع الى شغالين
هو بيتابع تقارير شغلة​


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> انا ما قصدش تهدئة الاجواء بالنسبة للعيبة
> وعلى فكرة اغلب الى ماسكين مكاتب ساويرس مسلمين ومحجبات كمان
> والكلام دة من ناس شغالة هناك
> 
> ...



طي ماشى حتى لو اللى شغاليين عنده مسلمين انت كمسيحى لو روحت وانا شغال عند نجيب ساويرس وجيتلى وفرضا يعنى زى ما ان عايز تفهم الناس قولتلك انا امشى من هنا مش بنلعب مسحيين ... حال واتنين وتلاته وعشره تفتكر ساويرس مش هيعرف .. هايعملى ايه هايطبطب عليا ؟؟ ما هايمشينى او يعاقبنى ويلعبك بردو 

وعلى فكره هو اجل محترم جدا


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> طي ماشى حتى لو اللى شغاليين عنده مسلمين انت كمسيحى لو روحت وانا شغال عند نجيب ساويرس وجيتلى وفرضا يعنى زى ما ان عايز تفهم الناس قولتلك انا امشى من هنا مش بنلعب مسحيين ... حال واتنين وتلاته وعشره تفتكر ساويرس مش هيعرف .. هايعملى ايه هايطبطب عليا ؟؟ ما هايمشينى او يعاقبنى ويلعبك بردو
> 
> وعلى فكره هو اجل محترم جدا



والله دا حالنا وحضرتك مش عايز تقتنع بية دى حاجة رجعالك

عايز تقولى 15 مليون مسيحى فى مصر
هانى بس الى طلع لعيب فيهم 

يا سيدى اوجة التصرف الغير لائق نراها يوميا 

ابسط مثال لما واحد بتاع كشك وصحبى يسال على سجاير
يقولة مش عندى 
ونقولة طيب مين يبيع
يقول شوف الكشك الى عند المحطة بتاع المسيحى
دا يبقى اية؟
لما ابقى عند واحد صحبى مسلم
وبنتة تشوف الصليب فى الميدلية وتقول الصليب ما بيدخلش بيتنا دا يبقى اية

لما ناس تعدى على والدى فى الشغل على باب ربنا بيبعوا حاجات
والناس ما تشتريش منهم لمجرد انهم مسيحين واول ما يجى المسلمين بنفس البضاعة كلة يشترى منهم 
دا يبقى اية
لما اركب مع سواق تاكسى ومن غير ما يعرف انى مسيحى ويبدا يهبل بالكلام واول ما احرجة يقولى احنا اخوات
دا يبقى اية
لما يبقى اخويا بيزور ظابط صحبنا فى القسم
ويلاقى امين شرطة جى يبلغ يقول مسكنا النهاردة اتنين مسيحين هيطلع دين ابوهم وهيبقوا سهرتنا ولاد ال....... دول
دا يبقى اية
اكمل ولا بلاش يا نصر

لو انت راجل محترم وبتحترمنا

للاسف الشعب اغلبة مش محترم ومش بيحترمنا​


----------



## Critic (19 فبراير 2011)

> *وهو عشان انت عانيت من المر خمسين عام يبقى كل حاجه وحشه *



*مين قال كل حاجة وحشة ؟*
*انا بقولك على """الحاجات الكتييييييييير""" اللى بتخلينا نعانى من الشريعة !*
*و لعلمك لو المسلم هنا كان فاهم شريعة كويس كان زماننا افغانستان او ايران تانية و دى نعمة نشكر ربنا عليها ان المعظم بسطاء بيمشوا بفطرتهم السمحة*




> *طيب ما انت بتجرح مشاعرنا لما تتكلم عن الاذان لما اغلبيه الشعب يبقى مسلمين وعايز تحرم عليهم اقامة شعائرهم هى دى الديموقراطيه والعدل فى نظرك .. ده انا لو قولتلك شيل الاجراس والصلبان من على الكنائس هاتزعل .. عيب الكلام ده والله عيب بجد *



*و هل منظر الصلبان بيقتحم سمعك رغما عنك ؟!*
*اتعجب من منطقك !!!!!*
*و عن الاجراس محدش قال انها ضرورية و لازمة و لو فى شكوى منها ممكن تتشال غير انها بتضرب 3 مرات فى الاسبوع بس !*
*و لو اجمع المسلمين على وجود مشكلة سمعية منها هتتشال و لو كان فيه مشكلة منها كانت اتشالت من زمان*

*لكن لما انت تيجى تفرض عليا اذانك و تقتحم بيه منزلى و اذنى كل يوم 5 مرات بأصوات متداخلة تصم الاذان و منها فجرا ده ارهاب سمعى يا استاذ ؟!*
*هل المسلم لم يعد قادر على الشعور بالمعاناه التى يسببها لغيره !*
*حقا وضع محزن !*





> *لان الديموقراطيه معناها ان كل انسان يبقى حر فى كل شىء فى ارادته فى شعائر دينه فى معتقده فى كل شىء مش معناها ان الديموقراطيه هى منع كل شىء للاخر عشان بيضايقنا م تضايقك اعملك ايه يعنى *



*حرية معتقدك دى بينك و بين معبودك متفرضهاش عليا انا مالى !!*
*يعنى لما اضايق اعملك ايه ؟!!*
*هو ده الوجه الحقيقى : اخبط دماغك فى الحيط لو مش عاجبك !*
*فعلا هبتدى احس انك سلفى حتى حقيقى مش استثناء !!!!*



> *طيب منا بضايق لما بشوف صليب مع احترامى لك يعنى اقولك شيله من على الكنيسه ده يبقى منطق بزمتك ده مش منطق ده يبقى اسمه عيب بجد ومايصحش *



*بئس المنطق يا صديقى !*
*الصليب ده رمز دينى مش بيتعدى على حرية حد*
*هل شكل حرف ال "t" لما بتقراه فى الانجيلزى بيجرح عينيك ؟ولا هو كره لهذا الرمز لانه يمثل المسيحية و السلام ؟*
*حقا لديك جانب متعصب بشكل غير عادى !!!*

*اما الاذان و القرآن العالى ده اجبار سمعى و بابشع الاصوات المتداخلة*
*ماذا لو ركبت تاكسى لرجل مسيحى و رفع صوت المزياع على قداس  و وجد الرجل بجانب السائق اخرج انجيل و ابتدأ يدندن بصوت عالى و اجبروك رغما عن انفك كل يوم على سماع معتقداتهم*
*ما هو رد فعلك ؟*
*لماذا تكيل بمكياين و لا تشعر بماعانه غيرك ؟!! *
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*



بناء الكنائس مفيهوش اى مانع شرعى .. دى سياسه نظام توارثها عن النظم التى كانت قبله لان الموضوع ببساطه سياسى مش دينى الشق الدينى قبلك اساسا كلك على بعضك بعقيدتك بصلاتك بكل حاجه يبقى ميكونش ليك مكان عباده ازاى ... ومتقوليش العهده العمريه شيخ مشايخ السلفيين نفسه مضعفها ولا هى قرأن ولا هى حديث و وردت بمخس او ست صيغ وعندى كل الصيغ ومنهم الصيغه من التأريخ المسيحى عن العهده العمريه لاهل القدس .. وفى حياة النبى لم يمنع اليهود من بناء معابد او عباده وحتى من وصاياه للمسلمين فى الحروب (لا تقتلوا عابد فى صومعه )

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا فى خيالك فقط*
*اذهب للموضوع المرفق و دع امير المؤمنين يرد عليك و يخبرك كيف هدم الكنائس و منع بنائها*
*نبيك يقول "اقتدوا بعمرو من بعدى" فلا تغالط*

*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ *



> *موضوع الكوره وان مفيش مسحيين مش عارف اقولك ايه ما هانى رمزى كان بيلعب فى المنتخب وبعدين المساله مش كوته المفروض ان المدرب بيختار الافضل ده غير ان اصلا مفيش لعيبه مسحيين موجودين فى الانديه عشان اخد منهم .*
> *القيادات المسيحيه والمناصب العليا ده موضوع غريب ماجد جورج ويوسف بطرس غالى وقبله كن بطرس بطرس غالى ومحافظين ده واحد من المحافظيين اللى حتى مش عاجبيكم فى الصعيد كان مسيحى مش عارف بتاع قنا ولا اسيوط قاده فى الشرطه موجود قاده فى الجيش ده واحد من قادة الجيوش فى 73 كان مسيحى *



*حبيبى  ارجوك لا تجادل فى امر منتهى انت سلفى و اكثر دراية فلا تغير الحقائق*
*حرام شرعا تولى المسحيين المناصب القيادية و شهد بهذا الاخوان و غيرهم من الشيوخ فى البرامج التلفزيونية*
*و كون هناك من يتخازل فى تنفيذ الشرع او يهمله او يكسره فهذا عيب عليه و لا يحسب له*
*نحن نناقش نصوص لا افعال اشخاص*
*تلك النصوص فى حالة التعصب ستكون هى الاصل و لن يؤخذ بأفعال الاشخاص*
*فأذا تحايل احد على النص الان سيأتى غيره و يمنع هذا التحايل*
*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*




> *وتانى قضية احنا اصل البلد وانتوا لا طيب الكلام بالطريقه دى مش تمييز علما اننا احنا كمان من اصل البلد *



*لا تمييز*
*لا هقولك احنا الاصل و لا انتوا الاصل دعك من القضية دى*
*لكن لما و انا الاصل و متكلمش*
*و تكون انت الغازى و تقولى احنا الاصل و انت ضيف دى وقاحة بعد اذنك اعذرنى*
*وقاحة ما بعدها وقاحة !*
*يعنى اصحاب البلد متكلموش و انتوا تتعنجهوا !!!!!!!!!!!!*





> *اخيرا كل الكلام ده هو نفسه فى صيغه تمييز وفى نقطه عايز اقولك عليها بص انت كاتب ايه هنا *
> *ربما ..!!*
> *بمعنى انه بيبصق ولا لا يبصق ...!! *
> 
> *يا ريت بلاش الصيغ دى يا صديقى لانى اراها تصف المسلم بما ليس فيه وتزيد الكراهيه ... نحن نريد التعايش بين المصريين ولا نريد زياده الكراهيه ساخذها على محمل عدم التنبه من جانبك .. ولكن يا عزيزى احترس فى كل كلمه تكتبها لان الذى يحاول زرع الكراهيه فى نفوس المصريين عنوه ليس مصرى .. *




*يا عزيزى الموقف حصل معايا شخصيا و مع امى و جيرانها و وصل لماية النار*
*فهل انت فى كوكب اخر !*
*ارجو ان نتحدث بما يمليه علينا الواقع و ليس من افلام الهلال مع الصليب *



> *تحياتى لك يا صديقى *



*تحياتى و ارجو متزعلش من اسلوبى لكن طفح الكيل !*


----------



## نصر 29 (19 فبراير 2011)

اعوذ بالله .... اولا يا ريت المشرف يشيل اخر جمله 
بص يا استاذ احلى ديانه انا عندى تفسير للقصص دى كلها بس مش هاينفع اقولهولك فى كلمتين لانى بعمله موضوع دلوقتى هايبقى موضوع منفصل فيه مراجع واراء رموز مسيحيه كتير اوى يعنى بحاول فيه اشرح قضيه الاحتقان فى مصر من الطرفين  .. 

ثانيا كلامك فكرنى بحكايه ضد اللى انت بتقوله ده انا معاك ان فى نظره مش كويسه دلوقتى من الطرفين بس الموضوع مش بالصوره الى انتم متصورينها ده بالعكس انا رايي ان فى الفتره الاخيره المسيحيين كانوا سبب قوى للاحتقان وده كلا مش هايعجبك بس دى نظرتى الواقعيه اللى هاشرحها فى موضوعى اللى بجهزه 

المهم الحكايه اللى هاحكيها ان فى واحد صاحبى عنده محل ملابس و الناس  بياخدو منه ويتبقى عليهم فلوس وفى واحد تانى مسيحى بيلف بقى على باب الله زى ما انت قلت بملابس بردو المهم صاحبى جاى يقولى الناس مبتدفعليش الفلوس اللى عليهم وبطلوا ياخدوا منى وبيدفعوا للمسيحى وبيشتروا منه حقيقه بنفس اللفظ كده 

طبعا انت مشوتش فى الحكايه غير كلمة بيدفعوا للمسيحى بس انا شايف فى الحكايه وهى حقيقه والله ان الناس بتقرب للى اسلوبه كويس مهما كان دينه .. وفعلا صاحبى اسلوبه مش كويس مع الناس

فى النهايه عايز اقولك ان فى فعلا احتقان .. بس مفيش اضطهاد  والافضل من اننا نقعد نحكى حصل كذا وحصل كذا نشوف يه الاسباب ونعالجها


----------



## احلى ديانة (19 فبراير 2011)

نصر 29 قال:


> اعوذ بالله .... اولا يا ريت المشرف يشيل اخر جمله
> بص يا استاذ احلى ديانه انا عندى تفسير للقصص دى كلها بس مش هاينفع اقولهولك فى كلمتين لانى بعمله موضوع دلوقتى هايبقى موضوع منفصل فيه مراجع واراء رموز مسيحيه كتير اوى يعنى بحاول فيه اشرح قضيه الاحتقان فى مصر من الطرفين  ..
> 
> ثانيا كلامك فكرنى بحكايه ضد اللى انت بتقوله ده انا معاك ان فى نظره مش كويسه دلوقتى من الطرفين بس الموضوع مش بالصوره الى انتم متصورينها ده بالعكس انا رايي ان فى الفتره الاخيره المسيحيين كانوا سبب قوى للاحتقان وده كلا مش هايعجبك بس دى نظرتى الواقعيه اللى هاشرحها فى موضوعى اللى بجهزه
> ...



وانا قلت ان فى ناس محترمة ما قلتش لا
بس قلت الاغلبية لا

ومعلش استغفر الله على انى جملة انا قلت حاجة تكفر ولا حاجة؟



> ماذا لو ركبت تاكسى لرجل مسيحى و رفع صوت المزياع على قداس و وجد الرجل بجانب السائق اخرج انجيل و ابتدأ يدندن بصوت عالى و اجبروك رغما عن انفك كل يوم على سماع معتقداتهم
> ما هو رد فعلك ؟



تصدق يا كريتك مرة قاعد مع سواق تاكسى مسيحى
وفعلا كان مشغل ترانيم وكدة
فبكلم معاة بقولة وماحدش بيكلمك
قالى مين قالك
وصلت مرة ان واحدة قالتلة دا كلام كفر
وقالتلة نزلنى على جنب
وقالى بامانة فى اليوم الواحد بتاع 10 ينزلوا ويسيبوا التاكسى
علشان يلاقونى مشغل وعظة او قداس او اى حاجة فى التاكسى
وبقولة ومش بتخاف على اكل عيشك
قالى الى يخاف انة يسمع كلام ربنا يبقى يقعد فى بيتهم
واحترمتة اوى اوى ساعتها

وعلى فكرة يا نصر 
زى ما قلت كلام وقلت ان فى ناس كويسة
عايز اقولك ان كان فى شاب ملتحى فاتح محل تحت السكن الى كنت قاعد فية فى الغربة
وكان بيعاملنا باحترام ونقعد نهزر ونضحك وكلة
انا ما قلتش ان كلة وحش
وماقلتش ان كلة حلو
بس للاسف الى بنشوفة اغلبة وحش
لدرجة ان الحلو بقى مدفون​


----------



## نصر 29 (21 فبراير 2011)

Critic قال:


> *مين قال كل حاجة وحشة ؟*
> *انا بقولك على """الحاجات الكتييييييييير""" اللى بتخلينا نعانى من الشريعة !*
> *و لعلمك لو المسلم هنا كان فاهم شريعة كويس كان زماننا افغانستان او ايران تانية و دى نعمة نشكر ربنا عليها ان المعظم بسطاء بيمشوا بفطرتهم السمحة*



لا شوف اهو الكلام ده بق هو اللى مش هايحل اى حاجه السلم لو فاهم شريعه كان زمنا افغانستان .. كل واحد عقيدته تخصه متخصش التانى 


Critic قال:


> *و هل منظر الصلبان بيقتحم سمعك رغما عنك ؟!*
> *اتعجب من منطقك !!!!!*
> *و عن الاجراس محدش قال انها ضرورية و لازمة و لو فى شكوى منها ممكن تتشال غير انها بتضرب 3 مرات فى الاسبوع بس !*
> *و لو اجمع المسلمين على وجود مشكلة سمعية منها هتتشال و لو كان فيه مشكلة منها كانت اتشالت من زمان*
> ...





Critic قال:


> *حرية معتقدك دى بينك و بين معبودك متفرضهاش عليا انا مالى !!*
> *يعنى لما اضايق اعملك ايه ؟!!*
> *هو ده الوجه الحقيقى : اخبط دماغك فى الحيط لو مش عاجبك !*
> *فعلا هبتدى احس انك سلفى حتى حقيقى مش استثناء !!!!*
> ...



لا انت تتكلم عن شعائرى الدينيه بالشكل ده وزعلان انى بقولك ما تضايق اعملك ايه ... انا بالمناسبه كنت شغال فى مستشفى وكان شباك مكتبى بيطل على اكبر كنيسه عندنا فى المحافظه .. يعنى الفرق بينى وبين الجرس كان يدوب مساحة الشارع الفاصل بين المبنين وكانوا بيضربوا الجرس كل شويه معرفش لحالات الوفاه ولا ايه .. بص انا مش هاعمل زيك واقولك صوت الجرس كان بيزعجنى اد ايه عشان انا عندى زوق .. 

ولو بقى هذا اسلوب .. ان المسيحى عايز يلغى اى مظهر وفى المقابل المسلم هايطلب يلغى كل مظهر مسيحى هاقولك شيل الصليب عشان بيأذينى بصريا ونفسيا والجرس وانت تقولى شيلوا الاذان وانا اقولك السفور بقى معلش عشان الفتنه .. تقولى طيب نلغى قصاده النقاب والحجاب عشان الارهاب والكلام ده .... يبقى ده تهريج طبعا 

وعشان كده انا قولتلك اعمل ايه يعنى .. لان احنا مش هانوافق على الغاء الاذان ولا الغاء اى شىء احنا احرار .. والمسيحي اذا اراد ان يطاع فليأمر بما يستطاع . 

واذ انت قابلت اى موقف غير جيد يعنى عندنا حديث بيقول التمس لاخيك سبعين عذرا فان لم تجد عذرا فلم نفسك .. يعنى احسن الظن يمكن اللى قدامك ميقصدش بتعبيراته الصليب .. وحتى لو كان يقصد اعذر جهله بالاوامر الدينيه بحسن المعامله .. وعلى فكره انا نفسى قابلت مواقف كتير بالمثل ومنهم قسيس والله العظيم بس مالوش لازمه احكى .. لانى مش هاعمم واقول كل المسيحيين وحشين 

تحياتى يا صديقى ومهما اساء لى غيرى (لان بصراحه كلامك كله عيب يتقال ) مش هاتنتهى السماحه اللى جوايا كمسلم .. مهما ادعى غيرى ان الاسلام ليس سمح فلن يكون ادرى منى بدينى  


Critic قال:


> [/COLOR]


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2011)

*نفس اعرف هو اللى بيطالب بدولة دينية ده بيفكر ازاى ؟

بجد نفسى اعرف ,انا مش بجادل ,بس يعنى ايه دولة يبقى ليها دين ؟
هى الدولة شخص علشان يبقالها دين ؟

طيب ليه كل واحد مش بيحط نفسه مكان الاخر ؟يعنى ليه المسلم ميتخيلش نفسه كده عايش فى مصر ومصر بقت دوله مسيحية قبطية  وعلى هذا الاساس هيعانى من الاتى على فكرة كل اللى هيتقال ده فرضيات فقط لتوصيل الصورة )

1- دين الدولة هو المسيحية 
2- كنايس فى كل حته وميكروفونات بتذيع القداس من الكنيسة 
3- علشان يبنى مسجد يطلع عينه ولازم وحتما وضرورى يتبنى جنبه كنيسة تغطى عليه 
4- اولاده فى المدرسة هيحفظوا غصب عنهم ايات من الانجيل تبع المنهج بتاع وزارة التربية والتعليم رغم انهم مش مسيحين 
5- وظائف الدولى العليا وامن الدولة وحتى عمداء الجامعات مسيحين ومش بيتعين مسلمين نهائى 


طبعا القائمة تطول من اضطهاد فى المعاملات واجهزة الدولة واضطهاد فى المعاملات الحكومية والمدارس والجامعات وكل شئ 

وعلى فكرة موضوع الناس اللى بتبصق لما بتشوف الصليب ده حصل معايا كتير وحصل مع اصدقاء ليا ,احنا مش بنتكلم عن المكسيك ,احنا بنتكلم عن بلدنا اللى احنا عارفنها 

انا ضد الدولة الدينية بأى شكل حتى لو كانت مسيحية (المسيحية لم ولن تدعو لاقامة دولة مسيحية لان هذا ليس من تعاليم المسيح نهائى )

لا يوجد دولة دينية ناجحة ,الدولة العلمانية هى التى تستطيع التقدم والنمو لان المواطن فيها بيكون مواطن بغض النظر عن دينه او عرقه وعلشان كده لما بيحس بالمواطنة بيقدر يدى بلده بأقصى مجهود عنده 

*


----------



## نصر 29 (21 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> نفس اعرف هو اللى بيطالب بدولة دينية ده بيفكر ازاى ؟
> 
> بجد نفسى اعرف ,انا مش بجادل ,بس يعنى ايه دولة يبقى ليها دين ؟
> ...


طيب احمد ربنا انك بتقولى مش جدال وعايزه تفهمى واتمنى يكون بجد ومعنديش مانع اكتب 100 مشاركه عشانك.. انا هابدأ باجابتى عليكى وهى اجابه فى غاية السهوله مش شىء معقد ولا حاجه وهى من نص مشاركتك انتى 



> انا ضد الدولة الدينية بأى شكل حتى لو كانت مسيحية (المسيحية لم ولن تدعو لاقامة دولة مسيحية لان هذا ليس من تعاليم المسيح نهائى )



انتى رافضه الدوه الدينيه لانها مش فى تعاليم المسيح انما لو كانت فى تعاليم المسيح هلكنتى بردو هاترفضيها وتخالفى تعاليمه ؟؟ اعتقد لا طبعا 

طيب حطى نفسك مكانى لو انتى عندك نص فى تعاليم المسيح بيقول (ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون )  تعملى ايه حطى نفسك مكانى وانا هاحط نفسى مكانك وقوليلى هاتعملى ايه هل ساعتها هاتقرى القانون العلمانى اللى هو مخالف للقانون الالهى وتصبحى من الكافرون طبقا للنص ولا تعملي ايه 




Nancy2 قال:


> طيب ليه كل واحد مش بيحط نفسه مكان الاخر ؟يعنى ليه المسلم ميتخيلش نفسه كده عايش فى مصر ومصر بقت دوله مسيحية قبطية  وعلى هذا الاساس هيعانى من الاتى على فكرة كل اللى هيتقال ده فرضيات فقط لتوصيل الصورة )
> 
> 1- دين الدولة هو المسيحية
> 2- كنايس فى كل حته وميكروفونات بتذيع القداس من الكنيسة
> ...


اخيرا يا صديقتى نانسى بالفعل نحن فى مجتمع اوربا  عندما فرضوا علينا حظر النقاب فى الاماكن العامه وعدم بناء المأذن وما الى ذلك التزمنا قانونهم 

ثم ان مسالة بناء الكنائس ليس فيها مانع شرعى هذه كانت سياسه النظام واكيد النظام 

ولا فى نص يلزم اطفال المسيحيين بتعلم القرأن وبالنسبه للنصوص القرأنيه فى بعض الكتب الدراسيه هى موضوعه بصفة انها نصوص لتعليم النحو والصرف البلاغه العربيه كدراسه لغويه وليست دينيه وان كان يمكن وضع بديل للطفل المسيحى فلا مانع 

وانا من راى شيخ الازهر فعلا ابتعاد المساجد عن الكنائس والعكس .. يعنى لو فى كنيسه ميسمحش ببناء مسجد ملاصق ولو المسجد موجود اولا لا يسمح ببناء كنيسه ملاصقه 

اخر نقطه نقطة الاذان وانا شايف ان عيب تتكلموا فيها


----------



## Desert Rose (21 فبراير 2011)

*اخ نصر اولا شكرا على ردك وانك اتفاعلت مع كلامى 

ردا على سؤالك ان المسيح لو كان دعى لتأسيس دولة كنت هعمل ايه ؟

عايزة اقولك على حاجة المسيح لو كان دعى لتأسيس دولة وسياسة وكلام زى كده انا مكنتش هتبعه اصلا (ده طبعا على فرض لان بجميع الاحوال المسيح مش ممكن مش ممكن يعمل كده لانه جه علشان يخلص البشر مش يأسس دول)

مكنتش هتبعه لانى عايزه اتبع مخلص مش قائد سياسى 
مكنتش هتبعه لانى كنت هشوف انه بيدخل الدين فى السياسة وبالطريقة ديه بيظلم باقى الناس اللى مش مسيحين وبيفرض عليهم حاجات مش بيؤمنوا بيها 
مكنتش هتبعه لانى كنت هعرف ان ده مش طريق الخلاص لان طريق الله الروحى لاعلاقة له بالسياسة 

الكلام ده طبعا على فرض ,لكن انا اتبع المسيح بكل ذرة فى كيانى 

بالنسبة للجزء الاخير من كلامك انا مش هجادلك فيه تانى لان سبق واتكلمنا فيه وانت بترجع تانى تخلط الامور ببعضها وتقولى منعوا حجاب ونقاب 

وانا هقولك لما هما بيضطهدوا المسلمين كانوا بيدخلوهم بلادهم ليه من الاساس ؟ها حد يجاوبنى ؟ويدوهم جنسية زى ولاد البلد ليه؟حد يرد عليا 

انت لو تشوف كمية اللاجئين اللى عندنا اللى احنا بندفع ضرايب علشان الحكومة تقدملهم مساعدات لاجئين ,ليه ده كله ؟

عندك انت فى بلدك مساعده للمسيحين ولاد بلدك ؟ ودول بيقدموا مساعدات للاجئين من دول تانية وكتير منهم مسلمين 

وبالنسبه لحفظ ايات من القرأن ,انا كنت فى فترة من حياتى فى مدارس مصرية وكنا بنحفظ اجزاء كبيرة كبيرة واحنا اصلا صغيرين ومش فاهمين الموضوع بيتكلم عن ايه وملناش علاقه بيه اصلا 
لو علشان دراسة النحو والبلاغه زى ماانت بتقول ,احفظه ليه ؟وهو مش فيه حاجة اسمها شعر ما ندرس منها النحو والبلاغه وتبقى حاجة محايدة ؟

تحياتى ليك اخ نصر 
*


----------



## نصر 29 (21 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *
> اخ نصر اولا شكرا على ردك وانك اتفاعلت مع كلامى
> 
> ردا على سؤالك ان المسيح لو كان دعى لتأسيس دولة كنت هعمل ايه ؟
> ...


طبعا انا احترم رايك قبل اى شىء .. وانا معتبر الموضع مجرد دردشه بينا وبحيكى على اخلاقك العاليه وزوقك 

ولكن نحن كمسلمين اعتقادنا للنقطه دى انها مش غريبه و شىء يعنى من المنطقى ان يكون هناك تشريعات من الله تحدد وتسير حياة البشر لان هذه الدنيا هى ما سنحاسب على اعمالنا فيها فان كان خيرا فالجزاء جنه او ملكوت وان كان شرا فالجزاء جهنم . 

فاذا قلنا ان حال اى مجتمع لن ينصلح الا بقوانين تحمى الضعيف من القوى وتحمى الاْمن من الغادر .. وتقوم حياة الناس الى الفضيله .

فاى قانون هو اصلح وافضل هل القانون الذى صنعه البشر ام القانون الذى انزله الله .. لا اظننى اتجاوز ان قلت ان القائل بان الدين يفسد السياسه ما هو الا شخص خادع ولا اقصدكى انتى بالطبع اقصد من قال المقوله فى الاصل ... لانه من المنطقى انه اذا وضع الله القوانين فسيضعها لتخدم الناس فى الوصول الى حياه ابديه فى معيته.. ولكن قائل هذه المقوله لم يكن هدفه الا ابعاد الدين عن حياة الناس لهدف فى نفسه ولهذا فان تلك المقوله الخبيثه ترسخ للدنيويه ولا ترسخ للابديه

الفهم الذى استطيع ان استسيغه مع كامل احترامى لرأيك هو ان الالتزام بما جاءفى  الرساله السماويه هو بطاقة المرور فى هذه الدنيا وليس فى وقت اخر الى الابديه السعيده . لسبب بسيط هو اننا سنحصل ع الابديه السعيده بناء على اعمالنا فى الدنيا وليس فى اى وقت اخر .. والشرائع تعالج بلا استثناء كل الجوانب التى يحتاجها الانسان عندى تشريعات من الله فى السياسه الخارجيه والداخليه والتعامل مع الرجل والتعام مع المرأه وحقوق ك منهما والتعامل مع الاديان الاخرى وكل شىء كل شىء .... فكيف اترك احكام الله واقول ا احكام البشر وتشريعاتهم افضل منها 

هل هم فهموا م لم يفهمه الله واعياذ بالله لا يستطيع عاقل ان يقول هذا .. والله اعطانا التشريع لنطبقه لا لنلقيه وراء ظهورنا 


Nancy2 قال:


> *
> 
> بالنسبة للجزء الاخير من كلامك انا مش هجادلك فيه تانى لان سبق واتكلمنا فيه وانت بترجع تانى تخلط الامور ببعضها وتقولى منعوا حجاب ونقاب
> 
> ...



شوفى يا صديقتى انا لم اخلط الامور ابدا انتى متاخديش كلامى على انه حزمه وحده 

- انا تكلمت عن اشياء تسبب فيها النظام مثل بناء الكنائس وقانون الاحوال الشخصيه ودى نقطه منفصله وهذه مشاكل لازم تلبى طلباتكم فيها لان دى حرية عباده ولازم قانون الاحوال الشخصيه يخضع لتشريعات الكتاب المقدس .

- وقارنت بين كيفيه احترام المسلمين لقرارات اوربيه بمنع النقاب وبناء المأذن هناك احتراما لرغبة الاغلبيه هناك ..... وبين حديثكم عن صوت الاذان يجب ان تحترموا رغبة الاغلبيه كما احترمنا نحن رغبة الاغلبيه .... فى حكمه بتقول مساحة حريتك تنتهى حدودها عندما تبدأ حدود مساحة حرية الاخرين .. ودى نقطه منفصله عن النقطه اللى فاتت .

لانها بالمنطق ده هاتبقى تهريج مش حريات السيحى يقول الغوا الاذان عشان بيزعجنى يطلعلوا مسلم يقولوا شيلوا الصلبان من على الكنائس والاجراس عشان ده ارها سمعى بالاجراس وارهاب بصرى لما بشوف الصليب يرد عليه مسيحى يقولو وتلغوا النقاب عشان بيتعبنى نفسيا لما بشوفه هايرد عليه مسلم يطالب بتحجيب المسيحيات عشان الفتنه

فهكذا ستيسر الامور .. انا اعتقد انه تهريج وليست حريات 

 - نقطة النصوص القرأنيه انا قولتلك مفيش مانع يتشافلها بديل للطفل المسيحى ... وكانت بتتحفظ لانها بتتحط كنصوص مش كدين فى كتب اللغه العربيه وبيجى منها سؤال اكمل للاطفال فى الامتحانفلازم يون حافظ ... وطالما انتوا مش عايزين عدى يتشاف بديل للطفل المسيحى 

- نقطة التبرعات اللى بتتكلمى عنها الكل عارف المصريين بعتوا تبرعات اد ايه لفلسطين مثلا هل الفلسطينيين مسلمين فقط .. وعلى مستوى الدوله فى مساعدات كتير بتروح لدول منكوبه بزلازل فيضانات دول غير اسلاميه كلها ... بس لا يخفى الحال على الجميع ان مصر دوله مش غنيه اصلا عشان تبقى ظاهره اوى فى الموضوع ده يعنى معظم الناس مسلمين ومسيحيين بيكفوا متطلباتهم بالعافيه . 

اخر حاجه عايز اقولها هى ان تطبيق الشريعه الاسلاميه حتى لو اتطبقت فعليا فده مش داعى ابدا للهلع او الخوف اذا كانت المسأله خوف فعلا لان الاسلام بيتعامل مع المسيحيين افضل معامله 

للدرجه التى جعلت النبى صلى الله عليه وسلم يوجه لنا الكثير من الاحاديث التى تحرم ايذاء المسيحيين مجرد الايذاء حتى لدرجه كثير من الاحاديث تحرم على المسلم الجنه و حديث اخر يقول ان النبى يختصمه وحديث ثالث الذى يحث على عدم ايذاء الجار اى جار مسلم مسيحى يهودى لدرجه وصف من يؤذى جاره فى الحديث انه ليس مؤمن  

يعنى الكل سمع حديث شيخ الازهر وكيف ان المسلم اذا تزوج من كتابيه سواء مسيحيه او يهوديه كيف انه مأمور بأن يأخذها للكنيسه للصلاه وينتظرها لحين الخروج ولها كل حقوق المسلمه والجميع يعلم كم من الوصايا على الزوجات فى الاسلام ومن ضمنهم الكتابيه ولها كل الحقوق 

فالاسلام يتعامل مع المسيحى من كل الزوايا بمعامله اكثر من جيده 

وتحياتى لكى واعتذر عن الاطاله  .. والمساله بالنسبه لى كما قلت لكى دردشه اعرض فيها وجهة نظرى وتعرضى فيها وجهة نظرك .. ولكى منى وافر الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## Critic (21 فبراير 2011)

> لا انت تتكلم عن شعائرى الدينيه بالشكل ده وزعلان انى بقولك ما تضايق اعملك ايه ... انا بالمناسبه كنت شغال فى مستشفى وكان شباك مكتبى بيطل على اكبر كنيسه عندنا فى المحافظه .. يعنى الفرق بينى وبين الجرس كان يدوب مساحة الشارع الفاصل بين المبنين وكانوا بيضربوا الجرس كل شويه معرفش لحالات الوفاه ولا ايه .. بص انا مش هاعمل زيك واقولك صوت الجرس كان بيزعجنى اد ايه عشان انا عندى زوق ..


*يا راجل اتقى الله !*
*بيضرب كل شوية ...ليه هو كل شوية بيموت واحد !*
*و سبق و قلتلك ضرب الجرس مش عقيدة بدونها لا تقوم الصلاة و فى كنائس صغيرة لا يوجد بها اجراس اصلا*

*و انا بدورى بسألك هنا :*
*ما فائدة الاذان فى يومنا هذا ؟*




> ولو بقى هذا اسلوب .. ان المسيحى عايز يلغى اى مظهر وفى المقابل المسلم هايطلب يلغى كل مظهر مسيحى هاقولك شيل الصليب عشان بيأذينى بصريا ونفسيا والجرس وانت تقولى شيلوا الاذان وانا اقولك السفور بقى معلش عشان الفتنه .. تقولى طيب نلغى قصاده النقاب والحجاب عشان الارهاب والكلام ده .... يبقى ده تهريج طبعا


*انت مش بتفرق بين الازعاج و التعصب*
*حبيبى انا مش بكره الاذان لانه رمز اسلامى*
*انا بكره الاذان لانه بيتعدى على حريتى و بيخترق اذنى*
*اما انت بتكره الصليب من تعصبك لانه رمز مسيحى مش لانه بيتعدى على حريتك*
*هكرر السؤال :*
*هل شكل حرف ال "t" لما بتقراه فى الانجيلزى بيجرح عينيك و يأذيك بصريا و نفسيا ؟*
*معلش لو حرف "t" بيأذيك نفسيا فأعذرنى ده مش طبيعى و يحتاج لعلاج !*
*و لو مش بيأذيك فلازم تواجه نفسك لان كرهك للصليب نتاج لتعصبك لانه عبارة عن "t" كبيرة*
*خليك صادق مع نفسك و انزع التعصب من داخلك*


----------



## نصر 29 (21 فبراير 2011)

فايده الاذان انه بيدعوا الناس للصلاه وتنبيه لكل فرد مسلم بأن الجماعه قائمه فى المسجد .. وهو سنه من سنن النبى . 

وبعدين تعصب ايه اللى انا متهم بيه الغاء الاذان او حتى توحيد الاذان غير جائز لثبوت الادله كما فى الاحاديث ان المطلوب من كل جماعه اذان .. و ليس المطلوب لكل جماعه اذان لان الاذان ليس للجماعه الحاضره فى المسجد
ولكن لمن هم خارج المسجد .. 

وانا عندما احكى لك عن نزع الصلبان والاجراس لا اقول مطلب شخصى منى انا احكى لك على لسان ما قد تقوله الجموع بعد ان ترفض هذا الامر لانه ليس فى يدى ولا فى يد احد من العلماء القول بجواز الغاء الاذان ولا حتى حاكم البلاد يستطيع ان يتخذ قرارا بذلك ... فلا تحدثى وكان رايي مؤثر فى استمرار الاذان او منعه ان قلت انا يجوز او لا يجوز .... انا اعطى لك وجهة نظر شرعيه اسلاميه لتكتمل الصوره...

اما عن التعصب فنحن لا نتعصب الا لشرع الله ولا نتعصب الا لحقوق الجميع  وهذا شرف وليس عيب وسردت سابقا انه يجوز فى الشريعه الاسلاميه الزواج من كتابيه .. هل هناك ادنى شك عندك انها ستكون تلبس الصليب فى سلسله او هل هناك شك انها لن تكون دقه الصليب على يدها .. ومع ذلك يجوز عندنا ان يظلها سقف واحد مع شخص مسلم .. فاين التعصب لو ان هناك تعصب لما كان يبيح التشريع ان تؤتمن مسيحيه ولا يهوديه على ان تقوم ببيت اسلامى يربى فيه نشأ وسيرى زوجها الصليب فى يدها كل لحظه 

انت من تتعصب لكون الاذان شىء اسلامى ولا شىء غير انه اسلامى وتتحجج بانه مزعج مع انه حق لحرية العقيده لاغلبية الشعب ولا يستغرق سوى دقيقه .. ثم ان صيغته صيغة توحيد بالله ... فلو كانت اغانى ديسكو صاخبه لما اعترضت ولو كانت القضيه قضية ازعاج حقيقى لما تحدثت عن الخمس صلوات كنت ستتحدث فقط عن الفجر ... بحجه انك نائم .. وضجيج اليارات قليل فى الليل .. اما باقى الاوقات فلا يكاد يسمع صوت الاذان فى المدن الا خافتا بسبب الضوضاء الاتجه من السيارات واصوات الاجهزه الكهربائيه ..

صدقنى انت تبحث عن اى شىء تهاجم به الاسلام وفقط يزعجك لا يزعجك حقيقى غير حقيقى لا يهم ما يهمك هو الهجوم ثم الهجوم . 

وتقبل التحيه منى يا صديقى


----------



## Critic (21 فبراير 2011)

> فايده الاذان انه بيدعوا الناس للصلاه وتنبيه لكل فرد مسلم بأن الجماعه قائمه فى المسجد .. وهو سنه من سنن النبى .





> وبعدين تعصب ايه اللى انا متهم بيه الغاء الاذان او حتى توحيد الاذان غير جائز لثبوت الادله كما فى الاحاديث ان المطلوب من كل جماعه اذان .. و ليس المطلوب لكل جماعه اذان لان الاذان ليس للجماعه الحاضره فى المسجد
> ولكن لمن هم خارج المسجد ..



*و هل المسلم لا يزالا لا يتذكر مواعيد صلاته بعد 1400 عام ؟*
*ثم لماذا هذا التزمت فى الاسلام ؟*
*فى زمننا هذا يوجد وسائل اكثر راحة و سرعة لتنبيه المسلم على صلاته*
*كالهاتف المحمول و ما به من برامج تنبيه و اذان*
*فلماذا لا يتقدم الاسلام و يواكب العصر و يستبدل الثوابت التى لم تعد لها فائدة و تضايق الاخرين بما يحقق نفس الغاية*
*اليست الغاية هى تنبيه المسلم للصلاة ؟*
*فلما التزمت فى الحفاظ على الوسيلة ؟!!!!*





> اما عن التعصب فنحن لا نتعصب الا لشرع الله ولا نتعصب الا لحقوق الجميع وهذا شرف وليس عيب وسردت سابقا انه يجوز فى الشريعه الاسلاميه الزواج من كتابيه .. هل هناك ادنى شك عندك انها ستكون تلبس الصليب فى سلسله او هل هناك شك انها لن تكون دقه الصليب على يدها .. ومع ذلك يجوز عندنا ان يظلها سقف واحد مع شخص مسلم .. فاين التعصب لو ان هناك تعصب لما كان يبيح التشريع ان تؤتمن مسيحيه ولا يهوديه على ان تقوم ببيت اسلامى يربى فيه نشأ وسيرى زوجها الصليب فى يدها كل لحظه


*و لا يجوز زواج كتابى من مسلمة*
*و مهما كانت الاسباب...لماذاتقبل على غيرك ما لا تقبله على نفسك كمسلم ؟*
*لا نريد شريعة تكيف بمكيالين لصالح اتباعها !*





> انت من تتعصب لكون الاذان شىء اسلامى ولا شىء غير انه اسلامى وتتحجج بانه مزعج مع انه حق لحرية العقيده لاغلبية الشعب ولا يستغرق سوى دقيقه .. ثم ان صيغته صيغة توحيد بالله ... فلو كانت اغانى ديسكو صاخبه لما اعترضت ولو كانت القضيه قضية ازعاج حقيقى لما تحدثت عن الخمس صلوات كنت ستتحدث فقط عن الفجر ... بحجه انك نائم .. وضجيج اليارات قليل فى الليل .. اما باقى الاوقات فلا يكاد يسمع صوت الاذان فى المدن الا خافتا بسبب الضوضاء الاتجه من السيارات واصوات الاجهزه الكهربائيه ..


*لا يا عزيزى ليس لانه اسلامى هذا هجوم منك بلا دليل و اسقاط واضح*

*لانى لم اطلب بأزالة المساجد و لم اطلب بحرق القرآن و لم طلب ازالة رمز الهلال من على المأذن كما تتفضل و تعترض على الصليب*

*الحرية يا صديقى حدودها تنتهى عند تعيدك على حريات الاخرين*

*الدقيقة التى تتكلم عنها هى فى الواقع كابوس*

*طن من عشرات الاصوات المزعجة بترددات مختلفة فى وقت واحد*
*هذا الكابوس يتكرر خمس مرات يوميا مرة منهم فجرا و انا من ذوى "النوم الخفيف" و كل سوم استيقط على اصواتهم سامحهم الله !*

*و هذا الكابوس يتكرر فى المواصلات تاره من المزياع القرآنى الذى اذكر فى مرة اشتكى منه المسلمين انفسهم فى الميكروباص و طلبوا من السائق خفض الصوت كى لا نصاب بالصمم جميعا*
*و تاره من ظاهرة قرآة الركاب للقرآن بصوت عالى فى اذنك !!*



> صدقنى انت تبحث عن اى شىء تهاجم به الاسلام وفقط يزعجك لا يزعجك حقيقى غير حقيقى لا يهم ما يهمك هو الهجوم ثم الهجوم


*اعطنى كلمة واحدة فقط من كلامى هى هجوم بدون مبرر (مثل هجومك على الصليب)*
*انت ترفض ان تكون محايدا*
*ترفض ان تعترف ان لغيرك حريات تحترم*
*انت و غيرك كالمسلمين*
*تعجز عن شعور المعاناه التى تسببها لغيرك*
*ثم تقول لماذا لا نريد الشريعة الاسلامية ؟!!!*

*هل اجبت عن سؤالى او علقت على كلامى لتظهر حقيقتك امام ضميرك !*



> *هل شكل حرف ال "t" لما بتقراه فى الانجيلزى بيجرح عينيك و يأذيك بصريا و نفسيا ؟
> معلش لو حرف "t" بيأذيك نفسيا فأعذرنى ده مش طبيعى و يحتاج لعلاج !
> و لو مش بيأذيك فلازم تواجه نفسك لان كرهك للصليب نتاج لتعصبك لانه عبارة عن "t" كبيرة
> خليك صادق مع نفسك و انزع التعصب من داخلك
> *



*دمت بود يا صديقى*


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

*اخ نصر اولا اشكرك على كلامك وزوقك  

شوف يا اخ نصر اقامة القوانين المدنية والحفاظ على حقوق الانسان وعمل قوانين ودساتير سياسية تحفظ حقوق المواطن لا تحتاج لشرائع سماوية 

انظر الى الدول العلمانية التى نعتبرها او هى تعتبر نفسها Godlees countries دول ملحده وليست فقط علمانية 

ولكن لديها قوانين محترمة للحفاظ على حقوق الانسان والنظام العام ,الكثير الملحدين الذين اعرفهم على درجة اخلاق عاليه ولديهم مبادئ راقية وساميه فى الحياة ,هل تعرف لماذا ؟

لان الله خلق الانسان على صورته ووضع فى الانسان الضمير والحس الانسانى الاخلاقى الذى يميزه عن الحيوان الذى يتبع الغرائز فقط 

فالانسان فيه نفخة روح الله فى ضميره وهو قادر على التمييز بين الخير والشر بسبب بصمة الله فيه حتى وان انكر هو ذلك مثل الملحدين مثلا 

مثلا منظمات حقوق الانسان الدولية هى لاتتبع اى دين ولكن مبادءها ساميه جدا وتحافظ على حقوق الفرد 

عزيزى انا لازلت عند رأى لايمكن ان يدخل الدين فى السياسة والا لايصبح دين 

رسالة الله السماويه هى رسالة خلاص واما امور الحياة والسياسة فالانسان قادر على حلها 

اما كلامك الباقى يا اخ نصر عن وضع المسيحين فا انا لااعلم صدقنى عن اى دولة تتحدث ؟ عن بلد تانى غير مصر ؟

وهل يستدل على احترام المسيحين من الاباحة بالزواج من كتابية من عدمه ؟هل هذا منطق ؟

كلامك عن الاذان يا اخ نصر لاادرى كيف اجيبك ,عزيزى لن يمنعك احد ان تصلى فى اى وقت تريد ,لكن مادخلى انا بصلاتك ؟لماذا عليا ان اسمع صلاتك خمس مرات فى اليوم ؟
لماذا اكون فى بيتى وبجوارى 5 مساجد يقيمون الصلاة فى الميكرفونات باعلى صوت فى نفس الوقت ؟لماذا ؟ لماذا يجب ان اسمعك خمس مرات فى اليوم بهذا الشكل ؟اليس هذا تعدى على حريتى الدينية والعقائدية ؟وهل المشكلة فى صلاة الفجر فقط ؟هى الناس بتنام فى الفجر بس؟ بيذاكروا فى الفجر بس؟ بيعيوا فى الفجر بس ؟مش عايزين راحة وحرية غير فى الفجر بس؟ 

وعلى فكرة رأى هذا سيكون هو نفسه اذا كنا فى المسيحية نصلى فى الميكرفونات فكنت سأكون انا من اول المعترضين على هذا الامر اذا هو ليس تعصب ,لكن هى ابسط مبادئ الحرية الدينية وحقوق الانسان 

تحياتى 
*


----------



## نصر 29 (22 فبراير 2011)

صديقى كريتك صدقنى لو ان اى امر ايا كان نستطيع التنازل فيه لكم ... لكنا تنازلنا اذا كان الامر غير مهم اما ما فيه نص فلن يستطيع قبوله احد  ... لو ان الدليل ضعيف او ما شابه ما كان الامر وقتها يهم .. ولكن انت تطالب بالغاء شىء نصوصه صحيحه و واضحه ومتواتره ايضا .. فكيف نستطيع 

اما بالنسبه لقضية شكل الصليب هل الم ترى قولى لك فى المشاركه السابقه ان وراد ان يقول الناس هكذا وليس انا انما محاوله لاستقراء ما سيحدث اذا طالب المسيحيين وصمموا على هذا مثلا .... اما كونه على شكل حرف  t
 وان كان يا صديقى لكن رمزيته ترمز لشىء مخالف لما نعتقد ومع ذلك متقبلين الوضع ومتعايشيين مع بعضنا البعض ..... اما قضية الاذان بعيدا عن حكمها عندى وكونها من السنن الثابته ... فاعتقد انها داخله فى عهد ابائكم واجدادكم وتوافقهم مع المسلمين على كل هذه الامور ... ولكن من الواضح الان ان هناك تيارات عديده متصارعه فكريا فى الوسط المسيحى اعتقد ان التيارات التى ممكن ان اسميها المحافظيين الجدد فى الوسط المسيحى تسعى للسيطره على الكنيسه المصريه فيما بعد البابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم الانبا بيشوى .. ولكن بغض النظر عن كل هذا فهو لن يعنينا كثيرا ما يعنينا هو حين يجمع المسيحيين على رأى واحد ويدفعوا باتجاه تغير ثوابت ظلت بيننا وبينكم لقرون .... وقتها تستطيع القيادات الدينيه التحدث مع بعضها البعض 

وان لم تلتزموا بما يتفق عليه فطبيعى نحن ايضا لن نلتزم وبالمثل يا عزيزى ولن نسىء ابدا .... 
والله لو انا لو ذو رأى فى الدوله و وصلت الامور لهذا الحد لاقترحت فكرة انفصالكم فى الجنوب فاذا كنا سنصل لهذا الحد من الانفصال الفكرى بيننا فاولى ان ننفصل كليا ملهاش لازمه الشباب يقتلوا بعض فى الطرقات ... واتمنى ان لا يخونى احد من الطرفين لهذا الاقتراح هههههههه انا اقول فى حالة وصول التفكك الفكرى لهذه الدرجه .. يبقى شيل ده من ده يرتاح ده عن ده  ... لان احنا يا عزيزى لم نوجد فى هذه الدنيا كمسلمين للمساومه على اجزاء من عقائدنا بل نساوم على دمائنا افضل من ان نفرط فى دين الله .

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اما عزيزتى نانسى فكما قلت لكى قبل الان هذا هو اعتقادنا ان حكم الله افضل من حكم البشر وشرع الله افضل من شرع البشر ونحن لم نتفرد بوجود شرائع ربانيه فى كتابنا بل كانت عند اليهود و عندكم انتم ايضا شرائع تنظم حياة الانسان فى الدنيا ... ليس معنى هذا اننا طلاب دنيا ولكننا نطبق اوامر الله فى الدنيا ولا نفرط فى حرف منها لاننا طلاب ابديه وهذا هو فكرنا يا عزيزتى ... ام عن منظمات حقوق الانسان و وصفك عن مدى عدلها فاعذرينى لا يمكن ان اتقبل مثلا ان يعاقب شخص اذا وقع فى خطيئه مع قاصر .. اما اذا وقع فيها مع من تعدت سن الرشد تكون حريه شخصيه هذا تهريج .... انتى مقتنعه بقوانينهم انتى حره طبعا انما نحن لا 

اما الاذان عندنا فهو سنه مؤكده ومعلوم من الدين بالضروره .. ولم اكن اعتقد ان مشاكل الدنيا كلها انحلت ولم يبقى لدى مواطنينا الا الغاء الاذان لكى يعيشوا على جنة الله فى الارض ... وقد ولعلك تقرأى ردى على صديقنا كريتك ...

وان كنت لا امانع وهو اجتهاد شخصى ان تضبط مكبرات الصوت فى المساجد او نأتى بمكبرات حديثه يمكن التحكم في مستوى الصوت بدقه ... ويضبط كل مكبر مسجد بالقدر الذى يوصل النداء للمنطقه المحيطه به فقط حتى اذا كانت بدايه حدود منطقة مسجد اخر يكون هذا نهايه مدى صوته ... حتى لا تتداخل الاصوات

اكثر من ذلك لا استطيع ان اقول 

ويجب ان يتفهم الجميع اوامر عقيدتنا كما نتفهم للجميع اوامر عقيدتهم 

وتحياتى للجميع


----------



## Desert Rose (22 فبراير 2011)

*اخ نصر انا اعلم جيدا اننا لن نصل لاى شئ من هذا الحوار 

انت تنظر للامور بطريقة مختلفة تماما عنا وهذا طبيعى لانك تؤمن ايمان يختلف تماما عن ما نؤمن به 

لكن ليتك تفكر ولو لحظة واحدة ياعزيزى بصدق وامانة مع نفسك وليس من الضرورى ان تضع ما وصلت اليه هنا ولكن فقط فكر واحتفظ بالنتائج لنفسك 

فكر واعكس الوضع ماذا كنت ستفعل لو ان مصر دولة مسيحية ومصدر التشريع هو الكتاب المقدس 
ضع نفسك مكان الاخر وحاول ان تشعر بشعوره ,لا اظنك ستتحمل دقيقة واحدة تعيشها فى مصر 

اذا كان منظر الصليب الذهب ولا الفضة ولا حتى الخشب الذى تضعه بعض الفتيات يستفز البعض لدرجة انها ممكن ان تصل للشتم فما بالك بباقى الاشياء والمعاملات ,ماذا كنت ستفعل لو كنا نحن الحكام ؟ هل كنت ستتحمل وتقول هذة شريعتهم من حقهم الدفاع عنها ؟ارجوك فكر بأمانة 

اسمى درجات الحس الانسانى هو ان تضع نفسك مكان الاخر لتشعر بما يشعر وبعدها تقرر 

سلام ملك السلام لك اخى نصر 
*


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*موضوع جميل اوى يا كريتيك
متابعة معاك مع انى عايزة ارد ع كام نقطة
بس بلاش اخرجكم عن الموضوع وادخلك ف كذا محادثة
*​


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

*اخ نصر مازلنا عند نفس النقطة و نفس الاشكاليات التى تأبى ان تعترف بها*

*الخلاصة :*

*الشريعة تهين الاخر*
*الشريعة لا تعير اهتمام لحرية الاخر*
*الشريعة تعجز عن الشعور بالمعاناه التى تسببها للاخر*
*الشريعة تلغى المساواه بين افراد الوطن الواحد فلا عزة للكافرين اذلهم الله و لا موالاه لهم*

*و هذا كله ينعكس على المسلمين و نظرتهم للاخر*
*سواء شيوخ المساجد*
*او السلفيين*
*او حتى العاميين*
*من صغيرهم لكبيرهم يهيننا و يتعدى على حريتنا بمختلف الطرق و يحلل لنفسه هذا و يأبى الاعتراف بمشاكل الغير التى يسببها لهم بتصرفاته ما عدا المبتعدين عن الدين منهم و السالكين بحسب فطرتهم و العياذ بالله !!*

*و لهذه الاسباب قلنا لا نريد الشريعة*

*انت تريدها كمسلم فهذا رأيك و لكن لن يغير رأينا لان اسبابنا باقية و ستبقى طالما الاسلام باقى لانه مصدر هذه الاشكاليات*

*شكرا يا صديقى و دمت بود*


----------



## نصر 29 (22 فبراير 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اخ نصر انا اعلم جيدا اننا لن نصل لاى شئ من هذا الحوار
> *


على العكس تماما انا ارى اننا وصلنا لكل شىء .. تعلمى يا صديقتى العزيزه والمحترمه وذات الاخلاق العاليه م الذى وصلنا اليه واستفدناه .. اننا علمنا كيف يفكر كل منا وكيف ينظر كل منا للامور ليس المهم ان يخرج منتصر كما قلت لكى سابقا لا يهم ابدا ان ينتهى الموضوع بان اقنعك او ان تقنعينى ... لكن المهم ان كل منا استفاد معلومه جديده عن الاخر وبحوار هادىء وبدون تشنج و مع استمرار الحوار بيننا فى مواضيع اخرى ان شاء الله ... سيبدأ التراكم الداخلى لكل منا من المعلومات .. وبهذا نصل للطريقه الافضل فى التعايش بيننا 


Nancy2 قال:


> انت تنظر للامور بطريقة مختلفة تماما عنا وهذا طبيعى لانك تؤمن ايمان يختلف تماما عن ما نؤمن به
> [/B][/FONT][/COLOR][/SIZE]


هذا شىء طبيعى جداً للاختلافات الكثيره بيننا وليس من مصلحتنا او من عقيدتنا نحن الاثنين ان تؤجج نقاط الاختلاف بل ان ندعم معلوماتنا عن بعض لكى نستطيع التعايش وليبنى كل منا مستقبله ويكمل رسالته فى الحياه والعقيده سيحاسب عليها الله ...


Nancy2 قال:


> لكن ليتك تفكر ولو لحظة واحدة ياعزيزى بصدق وامانة مع نفسك وليس من الضرورى ان تضع ما وصلت اليه هنا ولكن فقط فكر واحتفظ بالنتائج لنفسك
> 
> فكر واعكس الوضع ماذا كنت ستفعل لو ان مصر دولة مسيحية ومصدر التشريع هو الكتاب المقدس
> ضع نفسك مكان الاخر وحاول ان تشعر بشعوره ,لا اظنك ستتحمل دقيقة واحدة تعيشها فى مصر
> ...


صدقينى فكرت كثير فى الماضى فى العقيده وفى الياه وفى كل شىء ومقتنع بكل شىء انا عليه الان .. ومازلت افكر الان فى كل شىء حولى ..

وصدقينى انا اضع نفسى مكانك ولا ارضى ابدا انه اذا كان شخص مسيحى يريد ترميم كنيسه يكون مطالب بان ياتى بقرار جمهورى .. او ان افرض على المسيحى عقيدتى نهائى ولا الشرع اقر ذلك

اما مسالة القوانين التى تطبق على الجميع على الجميع فهى تراعى مبادىء جميع الشرائع وخطوطها العريضه اماالشىء الذى يخصكم وحدكم مسحيين فى مسحيين اعلموا اللى انتوا عايزين فيه معندناش اعتراض (جواز - طلاق - ايمان )كل هذه امور لا تضر شركائكم فى الوطن شىء

اما ان يأتى شخص ويقول لى يجب الغاء القانون الذى يجرم كذا او كذا لاجل حقوق الانسان فهذا غير مقبول لانه يمس حقوق الله عندنا وليس حقوق الانسان ..

يعنى محدش يجى يقول مثلا الغوا عقوبة الهرطقه او الالحاد لان دى حرية شخصيه لا مش هاتتلغى لانك مش عايش فى مجتمع لوحدك عشان تفرض رايك ومينفعش اقبل واحد يكتب كلام كفر بحجه حرية الرأى وحرية التعبير لان دى مش هاتقى حرية تعبير دى هاتبقى حرية كفر  .. اذا وجد شخص مسلم ملحد ويروج لافكاره سيعاقب لكى لا يفسد المجتمع المسلم .. واذا وجد مسيحى ملحد ويروج لافكاره سيعاقب لكى لا لكى لا يفسد المجتمع المسيحى  

فالقضايا التى تمس المجتمع ككل دى تبقى بالتوافق .. والبابا شنوده موجود اهو و موافق على كل القوانين 

اما القضايا اللى تخص المسيحى لوحده انتوا احرار فيها اعملوا اللى يعجبكم فى الاحوال الشخصيه والايمان. 

والادله واضحه وصريحه فى هذا عندنا . 

و وافر الاحترام لكى يا صديقتى نانسى وسلام من الله عليكى ورحمة وبركات ومغفرة واحسان .. امين 

اما عن صديقى كريتك فاعتقد انه لن يرضيه الا ان اقول ان دينى هو سبب البلاء فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها وعلى العكس .. ديننا هو سلام عى الجميع ورحمة للجميع واحترام للجميع مع عدم التفريط فى حرف واحد منه . تحياتى كل يا صديقى


----------



## Critic (22 فبراير 2011)

> اما عن صديقى كريتك فاعتقد انه لن يرضيه الا ان اقول ان دينى هو سبب البلاء فى مشارق الارض ومغاربها وعلى العكس .. *ديننا هو سلام عى الجميع ورحمة للجميع واحترام للجميع مع عدم التفريط فى حرف واحد منه .* تحياتى كل يا صديقى


 
*الذل و الصغار على من خالف امرى*
*البغضاء و العداء حتى يعبدوا الله*
*لا تعزوهم فقد اذلهم الله*
*لا توالوا اليهود و النصارى*
*..........*
*.........*
*.........*

*تحياتى يا صديقى*


----------



## ZOU_SEAMA (3 مارس 2011)

*هذه اقتباسات  تدل  انك  تجهل حقيقة الواقع  وتدلس *
 * ولك إن تعلم إن ما يبثه شيوخ الضلال في عقولكم تجاه البابا شنودة والكنيسة  هو كذب ومحض افتراء ،فلا تتكلم بما ليس لك فيه علم *.




> كتب نصر 29 فاعتقد انها داخله فى عهد ابائكم واجدادكم وتوافقهم مع المسلمين على كل هذه الامور ... ولكن من الواضح الان ان هناك تيارات عديده متصارعه فكريا فى الوسط المسيحى اعتقد ان التيارات التى ممكن ان اسميها المحافظيين الجدد فى الوسط المسيحى تسعى للسيطره على الكنيسه المصريه فيما بعد البابا شنوده وعلى رأسهم الانبا بيشوى ..





> > فالقضايا التى تمس المجتمع ككل دى تبقى بالتوافق .. والبابا شنوده موجود اهو و موافق على كل القوانين
> 
> 
> *بالعفيه ، ما ادرك انه موافق ، ده نسميه ايه بقي*
> ...


----------



## جيلان (13 مارس 2011)

صدقت قولاً ولساناً يا اخ كيرى بجد ld:
ده الى بقوله للمسلمين العاقيلن لما بتيجى فرصة للنقاش معاهم
وفعلا الرد بيكون عن حماية اولادك من الاديان التانية والحرام الاسلام بيحرم الحاجات دى و و و  .. 
 عندهم رعب فظييع من حرية الاديان لانهم متأكدين ان المسيحية خطر عليهم
وولادى مش هستنى المجتمع يوجههم لان ده دورى وليهم بردوا الحرية فى الاتجاه الى عايزيينه
اما عن الحماية فانا مش ضيفة عشن حد يحمينى ده حقى من هيمنوا بيه عليا :t7:
واحيانا يقولو طيب ماهه شايفة اوروبا بتعمل كل حاجة فى العلن 
قولت وشوفى السعودية بتعمل كل حاجة فى الخفى  يقولو لا ده بس مش فى العلن
ولما ترد يعنى المشكلة فى العلن او فى الخفى ؟؟ يعنى المشكلة فى ان الناس متشوفنيش وانا بعمل الغلط !!  متلاقيش رد
واكيد محدش فينا محتاج رقيب عليه لاننا نقدر نعمل ده
ربنا يهدى
وبجد الموضوع عجبنى جداااااااا
طول عمرك استاذ يا كيرى


----------



## Critic (13 مارس 2011)

*لا حياة لمن تنادى يا جيجى*
*احنا بندن ف مالطة*
*مهما قولنا هيعجزوا عن الاحساس بالمعناه اللى بيسببوها لغيرهم بأفعالهم*
*ده نوع من الفصام و الازدواجية الملازمة لشخصية اغلب المسلمين*

*و بعدين عايزاهم ازاى يقتنعوا اذا كان بيقال رياءا : دين سماحة و احسن عصر الخ ...*
*خلينى ساكت احسن و ربنا موجود و يتصرف*


----------



## bilseka (13 مارس 2011)

رائع الموضوع ده واعتقد ان ربنا سايب هذا المدعو دين لكي نتذوق حلاوة الرب في كنيسته


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 مارس 2011)

> ربنا موجود



*شكر الله سعيكم يا اخ كريتيك
ومش نجيلك فى حاجة وحشة
وكفى المؤمنين شر القتال بقا 

انا جاية ارخم مش اكتر :t30:​*


----------



## جيلان (23 مارس 2011)

*لما قريت الحوار الى ادارتوه بينكم
حسيت ان المسلمين لو الله قال اقتلو بيقتلو لو الله قال اشتمو دول بيشتمو دول هدوا كنايس دول يهدوها
طيب مفكرتوش ان مش ممكن ربنا يقول كدة ؟
هو ليه فى يقين ان فعلا الله هو الى قال ده فبناءاً على ده لازم نطيييع مع العلم انه حاشا لله ان يأمرنا بمثل هذه الامور
فنحن نؤمن بعقيدة تتماشى مع عقلنا وليس اليقين بامور ضد اخلاقنا وروحنا الذى اعطاها الله لنا
اذا رأيت عقيدتى التى اعتقد انها من الله لا تتماشى مع عقلى الذى ايضاً اعطاه لي الله فسأتركها فوراً
لما اليقين دون تفكير ؟*
*انا اؤمن بالمسيح وبعد ذلك اطيعه , لا اطيعه لكى اؤمن به !!
انا ليس بحاجة لقانون يمنع الزنى كى لا ازنى ولا قانون يمنع الخمر كى لا اشربه
من سيحاسبنى هو الله ليس بشر
ففكروا قليلا من هو الله الذى يقول سبيهم يعيشو
تتعجبون من اليهود عندنا يقولون نحن شعب الله وتفعلونها انتم*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (24 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى للموضوع المهم والمفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك ومجهودك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## ahmfarag74 (9 مايو 2011)

انا اصدقائي مسيحيين وكثيرا ما اقتسمنا الرغيف الواحد واكلنا في طبق واحد اعطينا لبعضنا البعض هدايا في جميع المناسبات وكانوا يصومون معي واصوم معهم صيامهم 
فماذا لو تعارفنا وتعاملنا معاملة حسنة من غير ماتعرف اني مسلم 
هل انا مش انسان وانت انسان لنا عيون واذان وشعر و... كما في اي انسان فالعبادة للة هو من يحاسب او يعفوا وهو يعلم ما في نفسي ونفسك 
علي العموم الدين هو المعاملة الحسنة لذا ادعو المسلمين عدم تشوية الاسلام بالتصرفات الهمجية الخارجة عن الدين الحق وليحسنوا معاملة اخوانهم  البشر ويتركوا الدين للة 
كما اني ادعوا لسيادة القانون علي اي مصري عظم شانة او صغر 
وارجو عدم الرد علي انة مش الموضوع لاني مش عاجبني الي بيحصل في بلدي الذي احبها هي واهلها وربنا يستر ويعدي اليومين دول علي خير


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

هل يجوز التعليق ؟؟ (علما بانى مسلم )


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

*طبعا يا اخ برج القوس عايزين نسمع رأيك 
وبالعكس احنا عايزين نسمع اراء المسلمين 
اتفضل 
*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

طيب شكرا يا نانسى

اولا : معاناة المسيحين فى مصر

انا شايف ان مصر كلها بتعانى بصراحة بس بالنسبة للمسيحين فاكتر شىء بحس انهم مظلومين فيه هو 

موضوع الكنايس ده يعنى ازاى يمنعوا اقامة الكنايس ؟ مش عارف - بس طبعا من الحكومة مش من الشعب

بالنسبة للشعب فللاسف المسلمين فى مصر بيبصوا للمسيحين على انهم ناس من الدرجة التانية 

حاجة تانية وهى ان المسلم بصراحة بيبص فى مصر للمسيحى على اساس انه نجس 


معلش فى الكلمة بس الموضوع ده انا بحسه فى مسلمين مصر

للاسف منهج مسلمين مصر مفيهوش روح اسلامية 

فيه روح سعودية او عمرية 

انا بصراحة شايف المشكلة فى علماء المسلمين فى مصر

يعنى لما واحد قذر ابن قذر زى الزغبى يطلع يقول انا هقتحم الاديرة يبقى عايزين من اتباعه ايه؟

يا ريت يا جماعة ترفعوا عليه قضية وانا مستعد اجمع ناس معاكم عشان ده قذر هو والشلة القذرة اللى معاه 

هو اللى حرض على موضوع امبابة اوعوا تسبوه


----------



## أنجيلا (13 مايو 2011)

*رائع يا اخ برج القوس*
* انت داخل تشعلها بقا30:*
​*
*​


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه

انتى شوفتى الكليب بتاعه ؟

ده راجل همجى هو والشلة الزبالة اللى معاه 

الحمد لله انهم اصطدموا معاكم عشان يظهروا على حقيقتهم

بس للاسف خدعوا الناس وقالوا احنا مع السلام 

وشكلكم صدقتوا

انا مش عايز اشعلهها بس انا مع الاقليات 

اوعوا تسبوه هو وكل سلفى 

احنا ربنا بيخلصنا من اعدائنا بايديكم يعنى خلصتونا من صدام واسامة بن لادن فخلصونا من الزغبى


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

*برافو ممتاز يا برج القوس ,رأيك  ممتاز وصريح 
بس انا طبعا مش هناقشك هنا اذا كانت ديه روح اسلامية ولا سعودية ولا كويتيه لان ده مش مكانها ,ديه مكانها القسم الاسلامى فى المنتدى 
على اى حال انا سعيدة جدا برأيك الناضج العاقل ,اللى بيدل على انسان لم يفقد ضميره وحسه الانسانى بعد لانك تدافع عن الاقليات 
الدينية والعرقية 
برافو احييك ,ممتاز 
*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

اى خدمة


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> اى خدمة



*ههههههه ماشى نردهالك فى الافراح *


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

على فكرة احنا مذهبنا بيقولنا ان المهدى لما يظهر هيحارب مع المسيح ضد الاقذار الارهابيين

نصيحة السلفيين مش هيسبوكم لازم تكسبوا تعاطف الناس ولازم تاخدوا كل حقوقكم

كل شيوخهم كلاب بداية من محمد حسن ويعقوب نهاية بشوية المرتزقة اللى فى مصر

اعملوا دعوى قضائية ضدهم وانا مستعد اجيبلكم مسلمين كتير عشان يبقوا معاكم

وعلى فكرة احنا لما كان لينا دولة فى مصر اللى هى الفاطمية كنا مظبطينكم اخر تظبيط 

واقرى التاريخ


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

فكرتني يا كريتك الفجر دا ههههه جمب البيت راجل بيحط بقه فى المايك وعيييش بقا على الصداع !! بجد ربنا يرحمنا  من الشغل دا ولو حد قاله يوطي صوته شوية يقوم معلي !! شغل استفزاز يعني ويقولك بصوت زي البقرة باللفظ كدا ( انا جمعية شرعية ) كانه واخد توكيل يعني ههههه والله عالم بتفكر تفكير غريب جدا


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

معلش هقولكم حاجة بصراحة

على ايام الرسول مكنشى فى ميكروفونات


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> فكرتني يا كريتك الفجر دا ههههه جمب البيت راجل بيحط بقه فى المايك وعيييش بقا على الصداع !! بجد ربنا يرحمنا  من الشغل دا ولو حد قاله يوطي صوته شوية يقوم معلي !! شغل استفزاز يعني ويقولك بصوت زي البقرة باللفظ كدا ( انا جمعية شرعية ) كانه واخد توكيل يعني ههههه والله عالم بتفكر تفكير غريب جدا



*ههههههههههه ساجد فكرتنى بأيام مصر *


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> معلش هقولكم حاجة بصراحة
> 
> على ايام الرسول مكنشى فى ميكروفونات



*على فكرة مش مفروض يستخدموا الميكرفونات ,لان الميكروفون اختراع غربى كافر نجس ههههههههههه*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

يعنى مستحيل صوت واحد بيأذن يسمع البلد كلها ويصحيهم

طب مانا كنت طفل صغير ليه عمرى ماصحيت لما الادان كان بياذن؟

يا جماعة صدقونى فى فرق بين انكم تاخدوا حقوقكم وانكم تدخلوا فى حياة المسلم


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> على فكرة احنا مذهبنا بيقولنا ان المهدى لما يظهر هيحارب مع المسيح ضد الاقذار الارهابيين
> 
> نصيحة السلفيين مش هيسبوكم لازم تكسبوا تعاطف الناس ولازم تاخدوا كل حقوقكم
> 
> ...



مظبطينكم !! دا على اساس اننا ضيوف عندكم يعني ولا حاجة !! يا استاذ اقري التاريخ وشوف ان الدولة الفاطمية دا كان واجب عليها لاننا اصحاب الدولة فى الاصل يعني مش حاجة كدا منهم 

شيوخهم واضح من المجلس العسكري الى كل شوية يجيبهم يحلوا مشكلة مش فاهم عايزين ايه بالظبط ؟؟ ولو انتا من الاغلبية المسلمة الصامتة 

بقولها لك وباعلى صوت اخرجوا من صمتكم قبل ما تنهار الدولة ونقول اغلبية صامتة 

وقفوا السلفيين لو انتو بتنكروا انهم منكم وصمتكم دا بيدل انهم منكم وانتم منهم


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

على فكرة يا نانسى

الامام الصادق وهو احد ائمتنا الاثنى عشر هو اللى علم المسلمين الكيمياء

فى كتاب فرنسى بيتكلم عنه وعن انجازاته العلمية


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> يعنى مستحيل صوت واحد بيأذن يسمع البلد كلها ويصحيهم
> 
> طب مانا كنت طفل صغير ليه عمرى ماصحيت لما الادان كان بياذن؟
> 
> يا جماعة صدقونى فى فرق بين انكم تاخدوا حقوقكم وانكم تدخلوا فى حياة المسلم



*هههههههههههههه بجد ضحكتنى ,احنا اللى بنتدخل فى حياة المسلم ؟
ولا انت اللى بتتدخل فى حياتنا وبيوتنا وودانا لما تصلى فى الميكروفون 5 مرات فى اليوم وتجبرنى انى اسمعك غصب عنى وانا قاعدة فى بيتى او نايمة او بذاكر او تعبانة او ميتة او اى حاجة 

مين اللى بيتدخل فى حياة مين ؟هى ليه دايما الحقايق بتقلبوها ؟
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ههههههههههه ساجد فكرتنى بأيام مصر *



دي ايام ما يعلم بيها الا ربنا يا نانسي متفكرنيش ههههه ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههه بجد ضحكتنى ,احنا اللى بنتدخل فى حياة المسلم ؟
> ولا انت اللى بتتدخل فى حياتنا وبيوتنا وودانا لما تصلى فى الميكروفون 5 مرات فى اليوم وتجبرنى انى اسمعك غصب عنى وانا قاعدة فى بيتى او نايمة او بذاكر او تعبانة او ميتة او اى حاجة
> 
> مين اللى بيتدخل فى حياة مين ؟هى ليه دايما الحقايق بتقلبوها ؟
> *




ههههه والله ضحكني الاخ دا 

صديقي المسلم انا جامبي كنيسة ومسجد المسجد بيادن الفجر بصوت يطرش وصدي الصوت غبي وفى نفس الوقت بياديقوا اوي الصبح عشان جرس الكنيسة الى مش ملاحظ لو مركزتش فيه !! 

يا عم سيبك من مسلم ومسيحي هوا انا مش من حقي كانسان انام فى هدوء يعني؟؟ ولا لازم اعلى الهاي فاي على 18 عشان مسمعش الادان يعني !!


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> على فكرة يا نانسى
> 
> الامام الصادق وهو احد ائمتنا الاثنى عشر هو اللى علم المسلمين الكيمياء
> 
> فى كتاب فرنسى بيتكلم عنه وعن انجازاته العلمية



*مش موضوعنا الكيمياء والفيزياء دلوقتى 
تعليق سريع معظم العلماء اللى بتفتخروا بيهم الان لم يكونوا عرب من الاساس وكانوا علماء فى الاصل قبل ان يتم أسلمتهم 
وكمان تم تكفيرهم واتهامهم بالذندقة 
بس مع اى اكتشاف غربى نلاقى اسامى العلماء ديه طلعت تانى ويقولوا عليهم هما اول ناس اكتشفت الاختراع الفلانى وهما اول ناس عرفت الاختراع العلانى قبل الغرب 
بس علشان يثبتوا نفسهم قدام اختراعات الغرب مش اكتر 

طبعا ده مش موضوعنا وياريت متردش على كلامى علشان الموضوع مش يتشتت 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *على فكرة مش مفروض يستخدموا الميكرفونات ,لان الميكروفون اختراع غربى كافر نجس ههههههههههه*




ايا نانسي دا الاب توب والكومبيوتر والانترنت والموبايل والتي في والبلاي ستيشن والمكيف وكل حاجة بتتحط فى الكهربا رجس من عمل الشيطان هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ساجد لربي يسوع قال:


> ايا نانسي دا الاب توب والكومبيوتر والانترنت والموبايل والتي في والبلاي ستيشن والمكيف وكل حاجة بتتحط فى الكهربا رجس من عمل الشيطان هههههه



*طبعا امال ايه ؟
علشان كده بقول نرجع لايام الناقة والجمل والبغال ,ايام فيها بركة ياراجل هو فى احلى من ركوب البغال ههههههه

نرجع لموضوعنا بقى علشان كده تشتيت 
*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

يعنى عايزين تمنعوا ادان ربنا ؟(بلهجة السلفيين ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 

طيب ليه المواضيع دى مش بتقولوها ؟ تصدقى كنت فاكر انكم مش بتضايقوا من الادان ههه


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

للاسف انتوا متعرفوش غير تاريخ معين للعلم الاسلامى

طبعا عمرك ما سمعتى عن جامعة الامام الصادق 

على اى حال مش موضوعنا 

خلينا فى موضوع الادان هههه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> يعنى عايزين تمنعوا ادان ربنا ؟(بلهجة السلفيين ) ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> طيب ليه المواضيع دى مش بتقولوها ؟ تصدقى كنت فاكر انكم مش بتضايقوا من الادان ههه



*هههههههههههه 
شوف يا اخ برج القوس حريتك تنتهى عند حرية الاخرين 
احلى مبدأ لاى دولة هو عيش وخلى غيرك يعيش 
انا مقدرش امنع المسلم او الهندوسى او البوذى انه يمارس ايمانه وصلاته بالطريقة اللى يحبها لكن لكن .لا يتعدى بطريقته ديه مساحة الحرية والخصوصية بتاعتى 
ده ابسط مبادئ حقوق الانسان 
يجب ان تعترف بحق الاخر فى الحياة 
واحنا معترفين بحقكم بممارسة الصلاة زى ما انتوا عايزين 
لكن مدخلنيش معاك فى صلاتك بالعافية 
*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

وفيها ايه لما تسمعى الادان مش ممكن تخشى الاسلام ؟ هههههههههه 

بهزر

انا رايى بجد ان ازعاج الناس ملهوش مبرر

الميكرفون لما يكون عالى بيزعجكم

فلو تم منع استخدامه هيكون افضل

بس لازم واحد يادن بصوته عادى ؟ فى مشكلة فى الموضوع ده ولا نقفل الجامع احسن ؟هههه


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *طبعا امال ايه ؟
> علشان كده بقول نرجع لايام الناقة والجمل والبغال ,ايام فيها بركة ياراجل هو فى احلى من ركوب البغال ههههههه
> 
> نرجع لموضوعنا بقى علشان كده تشتيت
> *




اووووك 

عزيزي المسلم انت لا تضطهد المسيحي فقط بل المسلم مثلك !! ازاي اقولك 

تقدر تقولى يعني ايه حرب الردة وقتل المسلم  الى يدخل للمسيحية ؟؟ سماحة وسلام ؟؟

الجهاد ضد مين ؟؟ جماعات الجهاد دي تبع مين يا عزيزي ؟؟ يريت الازهر يوضح كل حاجة 

ليه المادة التانية من الدستور كما قالها الكثير منكم ( مادة فوق دستورية ) فوق ازاي يعني ؟؟ عندها رجلين يعني فوق الدستور ولا حاجة ؟؟

ليه المسلم وهقولها لك من تجارب كتير بيبص باستغراب للكنيسة وللمسيحي ؟؟ كانها حاجة وحشة !! مع اننا بنصلى لكم ربنا يهديكم !! وفى الانجيل ( حبوا اعدائكم باركوا لاعنيكم ) وفى القران {قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُّؤْمِنِينَ} سورة التوبة اية 14 !! يشف صدور قوم مؤمنين !! وصلتم لكدا !!


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> وفيها ايه لما تسمعى الادان مش ممكن تخشى الاسلام ؟ هههههههههه
> 
> بهزر
> 
> ...



ولو انى معترض على الهزار فى اول كلامك بس احنا متمسكين بالمسيح الهنا ومخلصنا لاخر نفس فينا 

بس عموما انا بحترم رايك انه يكون صوت عادي وميبقاش الصلاة نفسها فى المايك !! يعني بيسمع الى برا المسجد وهوا بيقرا القران ليه !!


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

حبيبى 

حرب الردة عملها ابو بكر ضد المسلمين عشان قالوله منديش الزكاة غير لعلى بن ابى طالب عشان هو خليفة الرسول

للاسف التاريخ مشوه 

المهم

قتل المسلم اللى يرتد عن دينه ده حكم الهى - الله اعلم بحكمه

بمعنى انى اى مسلم هيترك الاسلام يبقى يموت احسن لان الاسلام هو افضل دين 

بس للاسف لانك شايف ان الدين الاسلامى باطل فعشان كده بتقول الكلام ده

هتقولى طيب فين حرية الانسان وكده 

هقولك ببساطة الله اكبر من حرية الانسان وده حكم الله 

قولتلك ان الجماعات الارهابية دى نوع متطرف من المسلمين زى مافى كده متطرفين فى المسيحين عملوا حروب صليبة علينا ولا انته تنكر ده ؟؟

واخر حاجة على فكرة انا قلت لا فى التعديلات لانى عايز دستور مدنى


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> حبيبى
> 
> حرب الردة عملها ابو بكر ضد المسلمين عشان قالوله منديش الزكاة غير لعلى بن ابى طالب عشان هو خليفة الرسول
> 
> ...




ههههه يعني انتا فاهمني كدا انتا مع قتل المرتد ولا ولا ؟؟ سيبك من ان الاسلام الافضل ومش عارف ايه لانى دا بالنسبة لى موضوع منتهي انه الافشل ويريت متفتحش الموضوع بس مش انتا الى تحكم مين الافضل !! بالنسبة لك الاسلام الافضل بالنسبة لى المسيح هو الاله ومخلص العالم لكن لا اقول الافضل لان مفيش مجال للمقارنة لان المسيح هو الاله وليس دين يا عزيزي


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

قصة حروب الردة عارفها كويس بس قصدي فى الوقت الحالي ؟؟ الحروب الصليبية يا عزيزي كانت من اوروبا مش الشرق ميبقاش مصري زيي من الاخر والحروب الصليبية افهمها الاول لو سمحت وافهم اسبابها الحقيقية والى اهبل الى يفتكرها دينية بحتة


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

شنها المسيحين ولا لا ؟


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> حبيبى
> 
> حرب الردة عملها ابو بكر ضد المسلمين عشان قالوله منديش الزكاة غير لعلى بن ابى طالب عشان هو خليفة الرسول
> 
> ...



*اى اله هذا اللى حاطط راسه براس واحد ترك دينه وعايز يقتله علشان سابه ؟؟؟
اى اله هذا اللى عايز الناس تتبعه بالعافية ؟معندوش وسيلة تانية للاقناع غير انه يخوف اتباعه انهم لو سابوه هيتقتلوا ؟
طيب كان بيدينا العقل نفكر بيه ليه ؟بيدينا حرية الارادة والاختيار ليه لما هو بيأمر بقتلنا لو قررنا نسيبه ونتبع دين تانى او لانتبع اى دين من الاساس ؟

ههههه يترك الاسلام يبقى يموت احسن ,هو انت اللى بتقرر يموت ولا يعيش ؟ يعنى شايف انه وجوده ملوش لازمة علشان ساب الاسلام يبقى الموت احسن ؟

افضل دين ايه يا اخ برج القوس ؟هى بضاعة هتنقى فيها الافضل والاسوء ؟ المهم علاقتك بالله ايه ؟وهل انت ضامن ابديتك ولا لا ؟
هو ده الاساس 
* 
*بلاش بقى كل شوية الحروب الصليبية الحروب الصليبية شبعنا منها الاسطوانة ديه وكلنا عارفين ان الحروب الصليبية ليس لها اى مرجع او شرعية من الكتاب المقدس وهى كانت حروب سياسية من الاصل 
هقولك مقولة قالها قداسة البابا شنودة لما سألوه عن التطرف فى المسيحية 
قال "يوجد فرق بين تطرف الفكر وحمل السلاح "
فهمت قصدى ؟ لايوجد مسيحى متطرف يحمل سلاح ضد شخص مخالف عنه لانه ببساطة لايوجد عنده تعليم فى الكتاب المقدس يحرضه على ذلك 
*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> شنها المسيحين ولا لا ؟



ايوا بس مش دينية بحتة يا عزيزي وحرب الردة انا بعترض عليها بكل شكل مهما كان السبب وبعترض على قتل المرتد لان مش انتا الاله الى هيحاسبني لو سبت دينك !! 

يريت تبص لنفسك قبل ما تقتل المرتد


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

Nancy2 قال:


> *اى اله هذا اللى حاطط راسه براس واحد ترك دينه وعايز يقتله علشان سابه ؟؟؟
> اى اله هذا اللى عايز الناس تتبعه بالعافية ؟معندوش وسيلة تانية للاقناع غير انه يخوف اتباعه انهم لو سابوه هيتقتلوا ؟
> طيب كان بيدينا العقل نفكر بيه ليه ؟بيدينا حرية الارادة والاختيار ليه لما هو بيأمر بقتلنا لو قررنا نسيبه ونتبع دين تانى او لانتبع اى دين من الاساس ؟
> 
> ...



ارفع قبعتي لك نانسي 

وبضيف عليه سياسية اقتصادية بحتة واقتصادية اكتر منها سياسية 

هما مسيحيين بس مش بامر من الكتاب المقدس على عكس الجهاد الاسلامي وتنظيم القاعدة 

يريت متنكرش اان اسامة بن لادن عندكم شهيد انا كنت فى التحرير وصلااة الغائب عليه وعمالين شهيد الاسلام وسيد الشهداء ومش عارف مين هههه وامريكا الكافرة اللعينة على اساس انه ملاك يعني


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

على فكرة اللى دعى للحروب دى كان رجل دين مسيحى

العالم المسيحى يشن حروب على العالم الاسلامى !

الاف الاطفال قتلت فى افغانستان ولا تتحدثوا عنهم

للاسف الجو اللى انتوا عشتوه فى مصر خلاكم تكرهوا الاسلام

بماذا تفسرى يا نانسى حبس وسجن المسيحيات اللى دخلوا الاسلام؟؟

ليا جارة اسلمت فقامت الكنيسة بذبحها !!!


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

اسامة بن لادن اكبر كذاب فى التاريخ

وللاسف المسلمين مخدوعين فيه


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> على فكرة اللى دعى للحروب دى كان رجل دين مسيحى
> 
> العالم المسيحى يشن حروب على العالم الاسلامى !
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش ممكن 
صحيح زى ماقالت وفاء سلطان فرغتوا اللغه من معانيها 
فأصبح كل شئ بالمقلوب وكل الحقائق بتقلبوها 
انتوا حتى التاريخ زيفتوه وصدقتوا نفسكوا 
لا يا اخ برج القوس احنا مش بنكره الاسلام ,الاسلام هو اللى كرهنا هو اللى كفرنا واتهمنا بالكفر هو اللى اباح دمنا لاننا فى نظره كفار 
وبماذا تفسر حضرتك قتل الاقباط وحرق كنايسهم ؟
بماذا تفسر اعمال العنف ضد الاقباط  بداية من الزاوية الحمراء مرورا بالكشح واطفيح واسكندرية ونجع حمادى واخرها امبابة 

بماذا تفسر حضرتك الدعا ليل نهار على المسيحين فى صلاة الجمعة فى المساجد والمنطقة تبقى مليانه مسيحين وشيخ الجامع لايستحى انه يدعى عليهم فى صلاته بكل انواع المصايب التى لاتصدق يعنى تبقى قاعد فى بيتك وتسمع شتيمتك بودانك 

ولماذا لاتتحدث عن الاف الاطفال والنساء والرجال فى افغانستان  اللى قتلهم نظام طالبان نفسه ؟

دايما عايشين فى نظرية المؤامرة ان كل العالم قاعد ليل نهار مش وراه حاجة غير انه يفكر ازاى يدمركوا ويشن حروب عليكوا 
مع ان فى الاصل انتوا اللى ابتديتوا بالهجوم والتكفير واباحة الدم والقتل والاضطهاد والدعا علينا وكرهنا وتهميشنا فى بلدنا 

*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

> ولماذا لاتتحدث عن الاف الاطفال والنساء والرجال فى افغانستان اللى قتلهم نظام طالبان نفسه ؟
> 
> دايما عايشين فى نظرية المؤامرة ان كل العالم قاعد ليل نهار مش وراه حاجة غير انه يفكر ازاى يدمركوا ويشن حروب عليكوا
> مع ان فى الاصل انتوا اللى ابتديتوا بالهجوم والتكفير واباحة الدم والقتل والاضطهاد والدعا علينا وكرهنا وتهميشنا فى بلدنا



بالظبط كدا مين الى قتل الاطفال دول مش طالبان ولا انا الى قتلتهم !! امريكا اه سياسة زبالة بس مش معنى كدا اروح اقتل فى الناس !! تقدر تفسر لى بايه الى حصل فى مترو لندن ومدريد ؟؟ سيبك من برج التجارة بس الى حصل فى لندن ومدريد دا تسميه ايه !! وبعدين الدعا الى عمال على بطال !! ويريت بقا مترميش كلام فى الهوا يا برج عشان انا كنت مسلم وعارف الاسلام كويس بيقول ايه وبلاش ترمي الحكاية على النظام 

اصل انا هاكره الاسلام عشان النظام كرهني فيه وانا مسلم !! ههههه تيجي ازاي دي !! يا عم العب غيرها


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

ومع كل دا رجال الدين المسيحي بيدعونا للسلام واننا نلجا لربنا واننا منلجاش للسلاح ابدا ونحاول نهدي من اى فتنة ممكن تحصل وفى نفس الوقت شيوخك بيولعوا البلد


----------



## ahmfarag74 (13 مايو 2011)

اولا لازم دين الدولة يكون هو دين غالبية سكانها وعلي الاقلية ان يقبلوا ذلك يعني لو انا في دولة 10% من عدد سكانها مسلمون واتبجح عليهم واقولهم مش لازم الدولة تبقي مسيحية خلوها مدنية وليس لها دين وبعدين لو عايزين العدل يبقوا ابنوا كنيسة واستنونا لما نبني 9 جوامع وعلي فكرة الجامع يعني زي الكنيسة ارضة ومبناة وماذنة كلها للجامع يعني المساجد الي في اسفل العمارات دي اسمها زاوية وهذا للعلم معلشي علشان انا شايف المنتدي بيفسر حاجات عريبة حتي في القران الذي عجز اهل العلم في اللغة العربية منذ 1400 سنة ان يجدوا فية خظا لغوي ولم يجدوا واذا كان هناك خطا منذ 1400 عام لكنا اتفضحنا وخلتو فضحتنا بجلاجل كالعادة


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ahmfarag74 قال:


> اولا لازم دين الدولة يكون هو دين غالبية سكانها وعلي الاقلية ان يقبلوا ذلك يعني لو انا في دولة 10% من عدد سكانها مسلمون واتبجح عليهم واقولهم مش لازم الدولة تبقي مسيحية خلوها مدنية وليس لها دين وبعدين لو عايزين العدل يبقوا ابنوا كنيسة واستنونا لما نبني 9 جوامع وعلي فكرة الجامع يعني زي الكنيسة ارضة ومبناة وماذنة كلها للجامع يعني المساجد الي في اسفل العمارات دي اسمها زاوية وهذا للعلم معلشي علشان انا شايف المنتدي بيفسر حاجات عريبة حتي في القران الذي عجز اهل العلم في اللغة العربية منذ 1400 سنة ان يجدوا فية خظا لغوي ولم يجدوا واذا كان هناك خطا منذ 1400 عام لكنا اتفضحنا وخلتو فضحتنا بجلاجل كالعادة



*وليه الدولة لازم يبقالها دين يا اخ احمد ؟ يعنى مين اللى حط المنطق والمبدأ ده ؟
ويعنى ايه اتبجح  ؟هو احنا بنتبجح لما بنطلب دولة مدنية محترمة المواطن فيها يبقى مواطن محترم بغض النظر عن الدين ؟
هى الدولة المدنية ديه هتبقى فايدة لينا احنا بس ولا ليك انت كمان كمسلم انك تعيش محترم فى دولة محترمة زى باقى الدول الانسانية ؟
ومش فاهمه يعنى ايه ابنوا كنيسة ونستناكوا تبنوا 9 جوامع مش فاهمه بجد تقصد ايه ؟
*


----------



## ahmfarag74 (13 مايو 2011)

ردا علي هذا ... شكرا 
وبعد يعني ما افردشي راي علي الاغلبية فهذة هي الديمقراطية والا تبقي فوضي 
ولو انا مش عاجبني راي الاغلبية اسكت احسن مش اعمل هيصة واجيب بلطجية من برة بيتنا علشان امشي راي 
لحد ما اخرب البيت الي لممنا كلنا 
وبعدين احنا بنقول دولة اسلامية علشان الغالبية مسلمة ولكن هناك قانون مدني يحكم بيننا احنا المصريين 
وبعدين احب اذكركم ان الرومان لما كانوا في مصر واهو انتم وهم مسيحيين افتكروا عملوا فيكم اية ولو مش عارفين اسالوا كتب تاريخكم وبعدين قارن المسلمين اتعملوا معاكم اذي 
تنبية .. المسلم الي عارف دينة صح عارف كويس انة لا يجوز لة قتل امراءة او طفل او هدم معبد او كنيسة حتي لو كانوا في حالة حرب وانما يقاتلوا جنود فقط ولا يجوز للمسلم ان يقاتل حتي يقتل جندي من عنددهم وان جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لهم


----------



## bolbol2000 (13 مايو 2011)

*رائع جدا*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ahmfarag74 قال:


> انة لا يجوز لة قتل امراءة او طفل او هدم معبد او كنيسة م



*انت متأكد من ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ahmfarag74 (13 مايو 2011)

*ومش فاهمه يعنى ايه ابنوا كنيسة ونستناكوا تبنوا 9 جوامع مش فاهمه بجد تقصد ايه ؟*
*احب افهمك يعني كل واحد يبني دار عبادة يتناسب مع عدد ولا انتم عايزين لكل فرد كنيسة*


----------



## ahmfarag74 (13 مايو 2011)

*انت متأكد من ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* 
نعم انا متاكد يا عزيزتي وان لم تكوني متاكدة كان ممكن عمر بن العاص لما دخل مصر كان هدم الكنائس وقتلكم وماكنش في حد ايامها هيقدر يمنعة غير اللة عز وجدل


----------



## ahmfarag74 (13 مايو 2011)

عزرا عن الغلطة الاملائية 
اللة عز وجل مالك السموات والارض وما بينهم


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ahmfarag74 قال:


> *احب افهمك يعني كل واحد يبني دار عبادة يتناسب مع عدد ولا انتم عايزين لكل فرد كنيسة*



*هو حد منعكوا من بنا الجوامع يا اخ احمد ؟
هو انتوا مستنين مثلا اذن مننا علشان تبنوا جامع ؟
ما الجوامع بتتتبنى طول النهار ,ايه المشكلة اللى عندكوا ؟
انتوا حتى دول الفرنجة النجسة بتقدروا تبنوا فيها جوامع وتصلوا براحتكوا وواخدين كامل حقوقكوا اكتر حتى من بلادكوا الاصلية 
وهل انت شايف ان عدد الكنائس الحالى يتناسب مع عدد المسيحيين ؟؟؟؟


*


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (13 مايو 2011)

ahmfarag74 قال:


> *انت متأكد من ديه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> نعم انا متاكد يا عزيزتي وان لم تكوني متاكدة كان ممكن عمر بن العاص لما دخل مصر كان هدم الكنائس وقتلكم وماكنش في حد ايامها هيقدر يمنعة غير اللة عز وجدل



حالة استثنائية لا تنفي هجمية الاسلام فى ايات كتير وان كنت انا على خطا فاتمني اجد رد من المؤسسة الرسمية الازهر تنفي ما يحدث 

لقاء شيخ الازهر بشيوخ السلفيين ومحمد حسان وعايز يطلع عمر عبد الرحمن


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2011)

*استحداث الكنائس فى البلاد التى فتحها المسلمين حرام شرعا بأجماع الائمة و اذا استحدثت كنيسة تزال بالهدم او بأى طريقة اخرى*
*المسلم يجهل اصول فقهه*


----------



## Desert Rose (13 مايو 2011)

ahmfarag74 قال:


> نعم انا متاكد يا عزيزتي وان لم تكوني متاكدة كان ممكن عمر بن العاص لما دخل مصر كان هدم الكنائس وقتلكم وماكنش في حد ايامها هيقدر يمنعة غير اللة عز وجدل



*المكان هنا مش مكان مناقشة بهذا الشكل لكن اقدر اقولك بس اقرا العهدة العمرية 
وروح القسم الاسلامى علشان تعرف انا ليه سألتك السؤال ده 
*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

طيب يا نانسى هسئل سؤال

ما هى نسبة التدين فى المسلمين المصريين؟

هتلاقى النسبة قليلة 

لان التمسك بالاسلام عندهم قليل 

ومتقنعنيش ان اللى عمل الاحداث السابقة (ماعدا امبابة) عملها بدافع من دينه

انا معاكى ان احداث امبابة بينت رغبة السلفيين فى القضاء عليكم باى شكل 

بصى يا نانسى انا وصلتلك نظريتى فى موضوع الارهاب ده 

هو انتوا ليه بتنسبوا الارهاب لينا وانا قولتلكم انى شيعى 

شوفوا بحر الدم اللى الارهابيين عملوا فينا فى العراق


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

انا لما قريت الموضوع بتاعكم بحثت عن اوضاع المسيحين فى الدول اللى اغلبها شيعة وشوفت العكس

يمكن لان ائمتنا دعونا للتسامح وعدم ايذاء الاخر


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

احب اسئل صاحب الموضوع عن وضع الاقباط فى عهد الدولة الفاطمية فى مصر كان ازاى؟


----------



## Critic (13 مايو 2011)

> احب اسئل صاحب الموضوع عن وضع الاقباط فى عهد الدولة الفاطمية فى مصر كان ازاى؟



*مدرستش تاريخ من مصادره الحقيقة*
*كتب القراءة الابتدائى مكنتش بتقول فى كل العصور غير الاسلام سماحة و المسيحيين مبسوطين و صباح الهجايص انت عارف*
*المهم حالنا المنيل دلوقت مش هنعد نبكى على تاريخنا !*


----------



## برج القوس (13 مايو 2011)

طيب اذا كان حضرتك بتضرب بالمصادر التاريخية عرض الحائظ ازاى بتعتمد عليها اصلا فى مواضيعك ؟؟

عاشت الوحدة الوطنية !! ههههههه ثورة ثورة 

على فكرة مصر لو فضلت على الحال ده هتنتهى قريب فيا ريت نهدى الامور شوية لان الاضطهاد ليسه له علاقة بالاديان بدليل ما يحدث فى الشسشان مثلا من الروس


----------



## ahmfarag74 (13 مايو 2011)

يا اخي المضطهد  اية بقي الي مضيقق انا بقترح انكم كلكم تروحوا لدكتور نفسي علشان لو المفتاح بتاع الباب مفتحش هتقول انا مضطهد ولو الجذاء ضيق شوية هتقول انا مضطهد يا عم واللة او والعدرا والمسيح مفيش حد مضطهدك ولا حاجة هو يعني اية الفرق في شكلك بين المسلم دا حتي انا في ناس واصحاب كثيرين ما اعرفش انهم مسيحيين الا بالصدفة وما بتفرقش معايا ولو في في البلدد حوالي 70 مليون مسلم منهم 10 مليون ولاد ... كويسين يبقي كل المسلمين وحشين حرام عليك ولو مش عجبك حاجة عبر بطريقة كويسة واحنا معاك


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> احب اسئل صاحب الموضوع عن وضع الاقباط فى عهد الدولة الفاطمية فى مصر كان ازاى؟



*رغم ان السؤال مش ليا بس انا بعد اذن كريتك هرد عليه علشان اقولك تاريخ الاقباط فى عهد الفاطميين كان ازاى 
نسيت الخليفة الحاكم بأمر الله ؟سفاك الدماء اللى كان عصره عصر رعب للمسيحيين فى مصر شوف عمل ايه

لغى الاحتفالات الدينية للمسيحيين لغى الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد والقيامة والغطاس وكله 
هد اكتر من كنيسة واستولى عليهم وحولهم لجوامع زى كنيسة السيدة العذراء فى اسوان وكنيسة الاشمونيين 
شوف ابن المقفع كتب ايه عن ذل الاقباط فى عهد الحاكم بأمر الله 
وقال ان الاقباط كانوا فى ضيق شديد واضطهاد رهيب وكانوا لما يمروا من اى شارع او اى مكان يتعرضوا للشتم من المسلمين والمسلمين يقولولهم اكسروا الصليب وادخلوا فى الدين الواسع 

وقال المؤرخ جاك تاجر انه لم يستطيع مؤرخ مسلم واحد ان يبرر اعمال هذا الخليفة الوحشية ضد الاقباط لانه لايوجد لها مبرر 

ونسيت قصة الحاكم بأمر الله المريض مع فهد القبطى ؟
الوزير القبطى اللى الحاكم كان عايز يخليه مسلم ولما رفض قطع راسه وامر بحرق جسده 3 ايام 
3 ايام بيحرق فى جسده ؟
ياراجل قول كلام غير ده ,القائمة تطول  

*


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

انا مستغرب من كلامك يا نانسى بجد 

الحاكم بامر الله تشدد على الناس كلها مسلمين (السنة ) والمسيحين 

يعنى سبتى كل الحكام وجيتى للحاكم ؟؟

على اى حال انا حبيت ادلل بس عشان اقول ان احفاد الرسول اللى هم الفاطميين واى حفيد للنبى زى السيد حسن نصر الله  والسيد السستانى لا يدعوا للارهاب وحتى المسيحين فى لبنان بيحبوا السيد نصر الله


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

كل المؤرخين بيحمعوا ان عصر الفاطميين كان عصر عز وحرية ولو ان الفاطميين استخدموا الشدة وحولوا السنة الى شيعة ماكنش حال الشيعة فى مصر دلوقتى كده


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2011)

> طيب اذا كان حضرتك بتضرب بالمصادر التاريخية عرض الحائظ ازاى بتعتمد عليها اصلا فى مواضيعك ؟؟


*اضرب بها عرض الحائط !*
*و استهشد بها فى مواضيعى !*

*انا لا ضربت بها و لا يحزنون بقولك ماليش اطلاع على العصر الفاطمى انت بتتلكك بقا ؟ *
*و ماليش مواضيع تاريخية و بنقل من كتب السيرة و الفقه مش التاريخ !*

*و حياتك ركز فى الموضوع و اهى نانسى جابتلك المفيد*

*و على العموم زى ما قتلتك مالوش لازمة لا تفخر و لا تنوح على ما سبق *
*المهم نشوف حل للمصايب اللى عايشنها دلوقت*


----------



## Desert Rose (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> انا مستغرب من كلامك يا نانسى بجد
> 
> الحاكم بامر الله تشدد على الناس كلها مسلمين (السنة ) والمسيحين
> 
> ...



* مستغرب من كلامى ليه يا اخ برج القوس ؟هو مش ده التاريخ اللى انت لجأت ليه لاثبات فكرتك ؟اهو التاريخ قدامك *

*اخ برج القوس ,انت اللى اتكلمت عن تاريخ الفاطميين وانا جبتهولك 
مليش دعوة انا سبت كل الحكام ومسكت فى الحاكم ,يا اما تاخد التاريخ كله على بعضه  يا اما ما نتكلمش فيه خالص فترة حكم الحاكم مكانتش قليلة واللى شافوه الاقباط فى حكمه يعتبر من اسوأ عصور الاضطهاد 

ولما هو اضطهد المسلمين السنة والمسيحيين ,بتستدل بالعصر الفاطمى ليه على انه من ازهى عصور المسيحيين فى مصر ؟
على فكرة معظم اضطهاده ووحشيته كانت على المسيحيين بالاكتر 

وبعدين هو كان مضطهد وشخص وحشى ,ماشى باقى الشعب ماله بقى ؟
ليه بيشتموا المسيحيين فى الشوارع ؟ليه يقولوا للمسيحى اكسر الصليب ؟ليه ؟لدرجة ان فى مسيحيين كانوا بيخافوا يبينوا اى شئ يدل انهم مسيحيين من كتر الاضطهاد مش من الحاكم بس لكن من الشعب نفسه وده كلام ابن المقفع على فكرة مش كلامى انا 



*


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

ماشى يا باشا بس بالنسة للحل انا شايف ان المشكلة ان عمرو بن العاص دخل بلادكم وشكلكم كده بتكرهوا العرب 

بس عمرو بن العاص طبعا داخل طمعا فى بلادكم دى حاجة

الحاجة التانية هل انتوا كنتوا عايزين الرومان ؟

مش عارف بس اللى اعرفه ان عمرو بن العاص ده دايما جايبلنا الكلام الله يلعنه يا ريت جدى الامام على كان قتله وخلصنا بس المشكلة انه خبيث


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

العصر الفاطمى امتدت فترة كبيرة والحاكم بامر الله كان خليفة استئنانى يعنى لا يعبر عن توجه الفترة 

والحكام الفاطميين مالهم بالاضطهاد الشعبى اذا كان شعب مصر سنة ؟ 

وعلى فكرة المصريين شعب كويس مش وحش اقصد السنة فى مصر بس ممكن الناس اللى بتحركهم هى المشكلة فيهم


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2011)

> ماشى يا باشا بس بالنسة للحل انا شايف ان المشكلة ان عمرو بن العاص دخل بلادكم وشكلكم كده بتكرهوا العرب
> 
> بس عمرو بن العاص طبعا داخل طمعا فى بلادكم دى حاجة
> 
> ...


*يا عم الحاج كل ده مش هيقدمنا*
*الرومان اصلا فى اخر سنتين كانت الديانة الرسمية المسيحية و كنا زى الفل و ارجع لعهد الامبراطور قسطنطين و اقرا*
*بس مش هنعد نحن للماضى اهو اللى حصل حصل و احنا فى قرف دلوقت*
*و مافيش حل*
*ربنا يتصرف بقا و زى ما يشوف*


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

طيب سؤال 
ايه حجم مشاركة المسيحين فى ثورة يناير؟

على فكرة انا كنت شغال فى فندق مسيحى واترفدت منه ايام الثورة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 مايو 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه و دا علاقته ايه بمعاناه السواد الاعظم من الاقباط انك تطرد....*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (14 مايو 2011)

برج القوس قال:


> طيب سؤال
> ايه حجم مشاركة المسيحين فى ثورة يناير؟
> 
> على فكرة انا كنت شغال فى فندق مسيحى واترفدت منه ايام الثورة



ارفض تماما قياس نسبة الوطنية بالمشاركة فى الثورة 

انا مع الثورة ومع اغلب مبادئيها بس مش معني ان حد مشاركش يبقي مش وطني !! 

عندك الاعلام كان له اثر كبير جدا والخوف من المجهول له دور برضه


----------



## برج القوس (14 مايو 2011)

بسبب الثورة اتطردت مش بقولك الشيعة دول ثوار ههه


----------



## حسن فضة (14 مايو 2011)

الضالين في القران الكريم ليسوا المسيحين كما يدعي جهابذة التفسير بل هم الضالين من المسلمين وغير المسلمين


----------



## Critic (14 مايو 2011)

> الضالين في القران الكريم ليسوا المسيحين كما يدعي جهابذة التفسير بل هم الضالين من المسلمين وغير المسلمين


*علماء الامة سلفا و خلفا و امهات التفاسير اجمعوا انهم النصارى*
*نحن نستقى كلامنا من اولى الامرو  الراسخين فى العلم و ليس من العامة*


----------



## حسن فضة (18 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *علماء الامة سلفا و خلفا و امهات التفاسير اجمعوا انهم النصارى*
> *نحن نستقى كلامنا من اولى الامرو الراسخين فى العلم و ليس من العامة*


 علماء الامة لي وقفة في تعريتهم هؤلاء سفلة الامة وكذابيها وكتابنا الوحيد هو القران الكريم


----------



## Desert Rose (18 مايو 2011)

حسن فضة قال:


> علماء الامة لي وقفة في تعريتهم هؤلاء سفلة الامة وكذابيها وكتابنا الوحيد هو القران الكريم



*والقرأن بيقول علينا ايه يا اخ حسن ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ملهاش مخرج ,هتنكر الحديث مش هتقدر تنكر القرأن متحاولوش 
*


----------



## Critic (18 مايو 2011)

> علماء الامة لي وقفة في تعريتهم هؤلاء سفلة الامة وكذابيها وكتابنا الوحيد هو القران الكريم


معظم مصر من السنة و يستقوا احكامهم من هؤلاء العلماء و هنا تكمن المعاناه
فحتى لو لديك تفسير مخالف فه لا يقدم و لا يؤخر و لا يحل المشكلة


----------



## saimoncross (21 مايو 2011)

عزيزى الفاضل شكرا على اسلوبك المحترم الذى لايعطى الفرصة لاى مسلم سوى الرد عليك بمنتهى الادب و اعذرنى لقد اقتبست كلامك وطرحته على و احد ممن يسمون الاخوان المسلمين و كان رده كالتالى برجاء النصيحة قال بالنص : (قبل ان يدخل الاسلام مصر كنتم عبيدا للرومان وكانوا يستحلون اعراضكم و يقتلون رجالكم و اطفالكم و كنتم لا تستطيعون باى حال من الاحوال اقامة شعائركم بل وانكم كنتم لا تستطيعون الذهاب الى الكنائس بل ان الرومان حولوها الى مزابل وهل نظف كنائسكم و سمح لكم باقامة شعائركم الا المسلمون عندما دخلوا مصر من 1400 عام و منذ ذلك الحين هل تدخل فى عباداتكم او قوانينكم ؟ فنتم تتزوجون وتطلقون وتحكمون بينكم بكتابكم و شرعكم داخل الكنائس تسمع كثيرا ان امن الدولة اخذت الشيخ فلان او فلان من داخل المسجد فهل سمعنا من 1400 سنة انه تم اعتقال بابا او قسيس من داخل الكنيسة ؟ هل سمعت يوما ان الامن قام بمداهمة كنيسة بسبب وجود اسلحة ؟ سببتم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و لم تحرك الحكومة ساكنا و لكن انظر عندما اتهم قسيس بالزنا و اخر بالشذوذ و عندما قال احد الزعماء بالنص عام 1984 ساجعل الدم للركب من اسوان الى الاسكندرية ماذا فعلت الحكومة ؟ ببساطة كم مسيحى دخل المعتقل لانه يدعو للمسيحية ؟ لا احد بمن تكتظ المعتقلات بالمسيحيين ام المسلمين و غير ذلك فاين الاضهاد يا عزيزى ) فلم اعرف كيف ارد عليه هل تكرمت بارسال الرد على الايميل الخاص بى ؟


----------



## Critic (21 مايو 2011)

> عزيزى الفاضل شكرا على اسلوبك المحترم الذى لايعطى الفرصة لاى مسلم سوى الرد عليك بمنتهى الادب و اعذرنى لقد اقتبست كلامك وطرحته على و احد ممن يسمون الاخوان المسلمين و كان رده كالتالى برجاء النصيحة قال بالنص : (قبل ان يدخل الاسلام مصر كنتم عبيدا للرومان وكانوا يستحلون اعراضكم و يقتلون رجالكم و اطفالكم و كنتم لا تستطيعون باى حال من الاحوال اقامة شعائركم بل وانكم كنتم لا تستطيعون الذهاب الى الكنائس بل ان الرومان حولوها الى مزابل وهل نظف كنائسكم و سمح لكم باقامة شعائركم الا المسلمون عندما دخلوا مصر من 1400 عام و منذ ذلك الحين هل تدخل فى عباداتكم او قوانينكم ؟ فنتم تتزوجون وتطلقون وتحكمون بينكم بكتابكم و شرعكم داخل الكنائس تسمع كثيرا ان امن الدولة اخذت الشيخ فلان او فلان من داخل المسجد فهل سمعنا من 1400 سنة انه تم اعتقال بابا او قسيس من داخل الكنيسة ؟ هل سمعت يوما ان الامن قام بمداهمة كنيسة بسبب وجود اسلحة ؟ سببتم الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم و لم تحرك الحكومة ساكنا و لكن انظر عندما اتهم قسيس بالزنا و اخر بالشذوذ و عندما قال احد الزعماء بالنص عام 1984 ساجعل الدم للركب من اسوان الى الاسكندرية ماذا فعلت الحكومة ؟ ببساطة كم مسيحى دخل المعتقل لانه يدعو للمسيحية ؟ لا احد بمن تكتظ المعتقلات بالمسيحيين ام المسلمين و غير ذلك فاين الاضهاد يا عزيزى )


*رد عليه كالاتى (و الرد لك يا غالى ايضا) :*

*اولا : لم يطلب احد حماية من المسلمين و هم لم ياتوا لبلادنا بل لنشر الاسلام كرها عملا بأية 29 من سور التوبة و لنهب غنائم البلاد*

*ثانيا : عليه ان يصحح معلوماته فالرومان فى اخر 3 او 4 سنوات كانت الديانة الرسمية فيها هى المسيحية فى عهد الامبراور قسطنطين و كنا فى احسن حال*

*ثالثا : بعيدا عن المعلومات الساذجة فى كتب القراءة ..الاسلام دخل مصر فقتل و اغتصب و اكره و هدم و احرق و فعل جميع الفواحش فى المسيحيين*
*بأمكانك العود لهذا الكتاب الذى يكشف الكثير و من كتب المؤرخين عن حال المسيحيين عند الفتح العربى لمصر و ماذا فعلوا بها*
*http://www.copts.co.uk/book1.pdf*



*الم تفتح مصر فى عهد عمر الذى قال عنا فى حديث صحيح " لا تعزوهم و قد اذلهم الله و لا تكرموهم و قد اهانهم الله" فماذا تتوقع ان يكون حالنا ؟*
*و بأمكانك العودة لشروط العهدة العمرية لترى كيف كانت تلك الشروط المقيتة التى لا تخرج من ارهابى*
*و يشهد ابن كثير و الزمخشرى و ابن قيم الجوزى انه لا يجوز اعزاز اهل الذمة بل مهانون و تحت الذل و القهر و استدلوا بشروط عمر التى اذل المسيحيين بها*

*ارجو يا غالى الا تصدق التجمييل و التزييف الذى يرقعون به تاريخهم الاسود*

*رابعا : استحداث الكنائس فى الاراضى التى فتحها الاسلا حرام شرعا باجماع الائمة و ان حدث تهدم على رؤسهم او تزال بأى طريقة اخرى و هذا ا قاله ابن قيم الجوزى فى كتابه الشهير احكام اهل الذمة*

*هل علمت لماذا يأبى السلفيين الارهابيين فتح الكنيسة فى عين شمس ؟!*
*لانهم اكثر من يعمل بالاسلام الحقيقى*

*بامكانك العودة لتك المواضيع للمراجع :*
*انتقاض عقد الذمة و شرعية افعال الارهابيين*
*من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى... عن معاملة اهل الذمة*
*و اضطروهم الى اضيق الطرق ....*
*حينما يقابل الاسلام الاحسان بالاساءة !*
*سماحة الاسلام تتجلى فى احكام الكنائس !!*
*سماحة الاسلام تتجلى فى طريقة اخذ الجزية....و رد قول الشافعى*
*الولاء و البراء...... (3) لا تعزوهم اذلهم الله و لا تكرموهم و قد اهانهم الله !*


----------



## Critic (21 مايو 2011)

*ملحوظة :*
*كتبت هذا الموضوع قبل كل افعال السلفيين المقيتة*
*و السلفيين نفذوا حرفيا ما فى الموضوع و اكثر بكثير ليثبتوا لجميع اننا لا نفترى بل هذا ما يحدث بالفعل ...و اكثر*


----------



## تويا2 (21 مايو 2011)

موضوع أكثر من رائع


----------



## هالة الحب (27 يونيو 2011)

اتمنى ان نتكلم يوما عن كيفية معالجة هذة الامور بيننا بوضوح وديموقراطيه


----------



## Critic (27 يونيو 2011)

> اتمنى ان نتكلم يوما عن كيفية معالجة هذة الامور بيننا بوضوح وديموقراطيه


للاسف يا اختى العزيزة الفكر السائد هو الهجوم على المقال و الشخصنة على اعتبار انى كافر ذنديق اود اشعال الفتنة و ليس مصرى لمس تلك المشاكل بنفسه !
المسلمون شقين : شق لا يعترف بوجود المشكلة و يعتبر المسيحيين "مرفهين" كوننا ضيوف و اخذنا اكثر من حقنا !
و شق : يعترف بها و لا يقبل الاعتراف ان المشكلة تنبع من التطرف الدينى
و شرذمة قليلة لا تحسب شق و هى من تملك ثقافة الحوار

سأعطيكى مثال على المثال الاول على اشده
فى حوارى هنا فى المنتدى مع احد الاخوة السلفيين حول كون الشرع يحكم بعدم جواز استحداث كنائئس فى امصار الاسلام و بالتالى لا يجوز بناء كنائس فى القاهرة ماذا كان رده
سأنقل لكى اقتباس بالحرف :
*



هل تعلم لماذا انت مستغرب الان ان القاهره لا يجوز استحداث كنائس فيها .. لأن هناك من سمح بذلك قديما وهادن فاصبح الامر الان كأنه حق مكتسب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
كيف نتناقش مع تلك العقول ؟!
و لكى ان تعودى للمداخلة كاملة و ستجدى من الارهاب الفكرى ما يفجع !
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2857600&postcount=58

فأنا اسألك ماذا نفعل اذا كان الشرع هو مصدر تطرف تلك النوعية ...ما الحل المقترح فى تلك الحالة ؟!


----------



## شاعر عربي (25 أغسطس 2011)

ماذا تتوقع بعد ان ينعتنا المسلم كل صلاة بالضالين ؟
الضالين ليست شتيمة بل هي وصف لغير المسلمين و نظيرها في الدين المسيحيي كلمة الخطاؤون


سماعنا لشتيمتنا و دعاء شيوخ المساجد علينا و لعنهم لنا (اسوة بالنبى) مما يبث الحقد و الكره فى قلوب المسلمين لاى مظاهر المسيحية و هذا يولد التعصب
الدعاء هو شكوة المظلوم لما اشتكى أو طلب الحائج فيم احتاج فنحن نتعرض يوميا للقمع و القتل على يد اليهود و المسيحيين في فلسطين و العراق و الشيشان و أفغانستان و غيرها و هنا نشكو همنا لله و لم نقص بهذا أبناء عروبتنا الذين تعرضوا مثلنا لمجازر و ظلم ..

الم ترى كيف يكظم و يسود وجه اى مسلم حينما يرى فى رقبة اى شخص صليب او سلسلة ذهب و يبدأ فى العنعنة و الاستغفار و ربما البصاق بجانبك او يتعمد الاصطادم بك و هذا حدث معى و مع غيرى !!
هذا يحدث في مصر فقط .. أنا شخصيا لدي أصدقاء مسيحييون و بعضهم مصريين من شبرة في مصر و تربطنا علاقة وثيقة جدا تبلغ حد الأخوة و حالي كحال جميع الفلسطينيين و الأردنيين علما بأني أشارككم هنا من الأردن .


يقول نبى الاسلام فى صحيح مسلم "اضروهم لاضيق الطرق " فهل هذا يولد السماحة و احترام الاخر ام يقع تحت اى مسمى ؟
«فإذا لقيتم أحدَهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه»صدق رسول الله
أخي العزيز تحية الإسلام هي : السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته , و هي عهد الأمان يقرأه المسلم على من يشاء فلا يقاتله و لا ينازعه ولا يغدر به ولا يخدعه , و قال رسول الله عليه أفضل الصلاة و السلام هذا الحديث يوم نشبت حرب بين المسلمين و بين يهود المدينة , و حذر الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام بأن من يقرأ السلام عليهم فهو كالذي أعطاهم الأمان , و هذا غير جائز في فترة التحضير للحروب , و كان الحديث عاماً أي يطبق في كل حرب مع يهود أو نصارى أو مجوس أو غيرهم من غير ملة الإسلام و هو أمر طبيعي جدا . بل و أزيدكم بأن الرسول جاز للمسلمين إلقاء التحية بدل السلام كقول المسلم صباح الخير مساء الخير مرحبا إلخ ... و هذا في بعض الحالات كأن يواجه المسلم جاراً له أو أي أحد غير مسلم يضطر على القاء التحية له .. و أما قصده بــ (( اضطروهم لأضيق الطرق )) فهنا وجب على المسلم في أضيق الطرق حين يواجه يهودا أو نصارى بأن يسير في طريقه غير مبال بضيق الطريق و الحكمة من هذا عدم إظهار الضعف حيث كان المسلمون مقبلين على حرب مع اليهود .

-عدم تولى المسيحيين المناصب القيادية حتى لو اثبت كفائته (حرام شرعا)
أخي العزيز كما قلت سابقا هذا ليس من تعاليم الإسلام فهو لا يحدث سوا في مصر , نحن في الأردن كان لدينا في الحكومة وزير مسيحي وهو مروان المعشر و كان في منصب حساس حيث كان يقبض على أمانة وزارة الخارجية للأردن , علما بأن الأردن أولى بنود دستورها أن الدين الإسلامي هو دين الدولة ..


الم ترى كيف تواطئ الامن فى حادثة العمرانية و قام بضرب و قتل المسيحيين ؟!
فقط في مصر يا أخي أرجوك لا تعمم اتهاماتك ,, ان كنت تحقد على مصر فانت حر لكن لا تحمل الإسلام ممارسات الأمن المصري الذي سبق و شاهدته في الثورة المصرية يقتل و يجرم في حق المصلين المسلمين و هم قائمون على صلاتهم , فكيف جناية الأمن عليكم عنصرية في حين تعرض المسلمون لما هو أشد وطأة من مصيبتكم على يد الأمن ذاته .

-التعسف فى قوانين بناء الكنائس و بذل جهد خارق لتعطيل بناء اى كنيسة عملا بالشرع 
ربما منعتم أو واجهتم صعوبة في بناء كنيسة , لكن يا سيدي نحن نتعرض في بلاد المسلمين لحرق مساجدنا و قصفها و تدنيسها و حرق كتبها و قرائينها على يد المسيحيين من أبناء ملتكم ..


-مظاهر من التخلف السمعى و اجبار الغير على سماع ما لا يريد
أخي لدينا في الأردن قانون يجبر سائقيي مركبات النقل العام بضبط الراديو أو أية آلة صوتية في السيارة بناء على طلب الراكب كالتكسي مثلا , فحين أركب التكسي في الأردن أستطيع التحكم في المسجل أو الراديو كما أريد أنا وليس للسائق على مسجل سيارته أية سلطة , فكيف تدعي بان هذا من تعاليم الإسلام , إنما هو مظهر وجد في مصر , تعيشه أنت ولا يعيشه من سواك في بلد آخر ,, مرة أخرى أرجو عدم التعميم في الإتهامات .


-فلسفة العنجهة و العزة و التعالى باعتبار ان الارض اسلامية و اننا ضيوف او قل مستأمنين !!
أخي الكريم بيننا وثيقة تسمى الوثيقة العمرية , تمنحكم حقوقا كثيرة لا يستطيع أي جاهل بالدين الإسلامي أن يسلبكم اياها . فكن على علم بحقوقك المشروعة من دين الإسلام .


و ما معنى الارض اسلامية ؟!
ما معنى الأرض عربية . هل الأرض تتكلم اللغة العربية .. الأرض العربية هي أرض ملك للعرب , و الأرض الإسلامية ملك للمسلمين , و الدولة الإسلامية لمعلومات هي أكبر دول العالم التي مزقها أعداء الإسلام ..

و اذا سالته عن سبب تشبثه بها يقول :
لان الارض اسلامية و حفاظا على الهوية الاسلامية ! ..فهل الهوية الاسلامية ضعيفة لدرجة ان تحتاج لكلام على ورق كى تبقى محفوظة !!!
التشبث هذا سببه عقدة وضعها المسيحييون و اليهود في صدورنا منذ أن بدأوا بسلب أراضي المسلمين و استباحتها .



ستقول سيضمن لكم الاسلام السماحة !
حسنا ماذا عن المشاكل التى عرضتها فى الاعلى و التى مصدرها اصلا الشرع الاسلامى ؟!!!! فأين هى السماحة ؟!
أخي أعيد و أكرر الإسلام بريء من اتهاماتك انما أنت تشتكي من حال تراه في مصر و ليس الإسلام من شرعه و أوجبه .




لانك ان امتنعت انت و غيرك عن تلك الافعال لن يمتنع الساعون نحو ارضاء الله و رسوله و للعلم هم الطبقة العريضة من الشعب المصرى هذا بعدما سيطر الفكر الوهابى على عقول الاغلبية !
أخي في الإسلام أكثر من سبعين ملة كلها في النار إلا من اتبع سنة محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام و على هذا فالشيعة و الوهابيون في النار و لا لوم على الإسلام في أفعالهم ..




و فى النهاية لا يسعنى الا ان اقول : ربنا موجود
سبحانه اللطيف الخبير العليم السميع البصير


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

اخ شاعر عربى
ان كنت غير مصرى فعلام تدافع ؟ و عن اى تعميم تتحدث بما انك لست مصر ؟ هل ترانى ذكرت الاردن او اى بلد غير مصر كى تتهمنى بالتعميم ؟!! امرك عجيب جدا !!!
ان كان لديك دفاع عن الاسلام توجه للقسم الحوارى المختص و سأثبت لك ان هذا التعصب و الكره مصدره الاسلام نفسه (بل و يأمر به نصا) و ليس مسلمين مصر
تفضل و اقرأ الايات و الاحاديث و اقوال علمائك من هنا :


*الولاء و البراء .....(1) البغض فى الله*
*الولاء و البراء .....(2) النفاق الشرعى و التقية الاسلامية !*
*انتقاض عقد الذمة و شرعية افعال الارهابيين*
*من اذى ذميا فقد اذانى... عن معاملة اهل الذمة*
*سماحة الاسلام تتجلى فى احكام الكنائس !!*
*سماحة الاسلام تتجلى فى طريقة اخذ الجزية....و رد قول الشافعى*
*ردا على من يدعى ان الجزية كالضرائب .... و توضيح ماهية الجزية للمخدوعين* 
*استعباد اهل الجزية بختم اعناقهم بالرصاص*


----------



## Critic (25 أغسطس 2011)

من كلامك تدان



> أخي الكريم بيننا وثيقة تسمى الوثيقة العمرية , تمنحكم حقوقا كثيرة


دعنا نرى تلك الوثيقة اس التعصب و البلاء و الكراهية و العنصرية
كما ذكرها ابن القيم فى احكام اهل الذمة

*كتب أهل الجزيرة إلى عبد الرحمن بن غنم إنا حين قدمت بلادنا طلبنا إليك الأمان لأنفسنا وأهل ملتنا على أنا شرطنا لك على أنفسنا ألا نحدث في مدينتا كنيسة ولا فيما حولها ديرا ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب ولا نجدد ما خرب من كنائسنا ولا ما كان منها في خطط المسلمين وألا نمنع كنائسنا من المسلمين أن ينزلوها في الليل والنهار وأن نوسع أبوابها للمارة وابن السبيل ولا نؤوي فيها ولا في منازلنا جاسوسا وألا نكتم غشا للمسلمين وألا نضرب بنوا قيسنا إلا ضربا خفيا في جوف كنائسنا ولا نظهر عليها صليبا ولا نرفع أصواتنا في الصلاة ولا القراءة في كنائسنا فيما يحضره المسلمون وألا نخرج صليبا ولا كتابا في سوق المسلمين وألا نخرج باعوثا قال والباعوث يجتمعون كما يخرج المسلمون يوم الأضحى والفطر ولا شعانين ولا نرفع أصواتنا مع موتانا ولا نظهر النيران معهم في أسواق المسلمين وألا نجاورهم بالخنازير ولا ببيع الخمور ولا نظهر شركا ولا نرغب في ديننا ولا ندعو إليه أحدا ولا نتخذ شيئا من الرقيق الذي جرت عليه سهام المسلمين وألا نمنع أحدا من أقربائنا أرادوا الدخول في الإسلام وأن نلزم زينا حيثما كنا وألا نتشبه بالمسلمين في لبس قلنسوة ولا عمامة ولا نعلين ولا فرق شعر ولا في مراكبهم ولا نتكلم بكلامهم ولا نكتني بكناهم وأن نجز مقادم رؤوسنا ولا نفرق نواصينا ونشد الزنانير على أوساطنا ولا ننقش خواتمنا بالعربية ولا نركب السروج ولا نتخذ شيئا من السلاح ولا نحمله ولا نتقلد السيوف وأن نوقر المسلمين في مجالسهم ونرشدهم الطريق ونقوم لهم عن المجالس إن أرادوا الجلوس ولا نطلع عليهم في منازلهم ولا نعلم أولادنا القرآن ولا يشارك أحد منا مسلما في تجارة إلا أن يكون إلى المسلم أمر التجارة وأن نضيف كل مسلم عابر سبيل ثلاثة أيام ونطعمه من أوسط ما نجد ضمنا لك ذلك على أنفسنا وذرارينا وأزواجنا ومساكيننا وإن نحن غيرنا أو خالفنا عما شرطنا على أنفسنا وقبلنا الأمان عليه فلا ذمة لنا وقد حل لك منا ما يحل لأهل المعاندة والشقاق** فكتب بذلك عبد الرحمن بن غنم إلى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه فكتب إليه عمر أن أمض لهم ما سألوا وألحق فيهم حرفين اشترطهما عليهم مع ما شرطوا على أنفسهم ألا يشتروا من سبايانا ومن ضرب مسلما فقد خلع عهده 
الراوي: غير واحد من أهل العلم المحدث: **ابن القيم **- المصدر: **أحكام أهل الذمة** - الصفحة أو الرقم: 3/1159*
*خلاصة حكم المحدث:* *شهرة هذه الشروط تغني عن إسنادها فإن الأئمة تلقوها بالقبول *

قمة العنصرية و التخلف و طبعا غر مقبولة و لتذهب تلك العهدة الى الجحيم !
هل ترضى العكس على نفسك يا مسلم ؟


----------



## Critic (6 فبراير 2012)

فلسطينيه وافتخر قال:


> اما المسلمين ما بعانو في فرنسا وغيرو
> زلا الدنمارك بكفي الاساءات الي عملتها
> اما عالم جد حقاره


وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع ؟! ام انها زريعة لتبرير اسائتكم الينا ! ...عذر اقبح من ذنب
موضوعنا هنا عن معاناة المسيحيين فى مصر ...اذا اردتى ان تناقشى معاناة المسلمين فى اى مكان اخر فناقشيه فى موضوع منفصل


----------



## ياسر الجندى (6 فبراير 2012)

Critic قال:


> وما علاقة هذا بالموضوع ؟! ام انها زريعة لتبرير اسائتكم الينا ! ...عذر اقبح من ذنب
> موضوعنا هنا عن معاناة المسيحيين فى مصر ...اذا اردتى ان تناقشى معاناة المسلمين فى اى مكان اخر فناقشيه فى موضوع منفصل


كريتيك
لاتكن كالطفل يبكى بلا سبب
الشعائر الإسلامية التى تزعجك من آذان وصلوات وخطب وجودها بحكم اسلامية الدولة 
فعليك احترامها
كما إننى لو ذهبت مثلا لبلد مسيحى يرفع شعائره بالمثل فعلى الإحترام كذلك
لكن الذى ينبغى أن يقال والذى أراه
أن رفع الأصوات يجب أن يكون بطريقة معتدلة لاتسبب إزعاج لآخرين
ومالانحتاج فيه إلى الرفع كالصلوات والخطب والمواعظ تكون داخل المسجد ( السماعات الداخلية )
فالأمر يحتاج تقنين وفهم
أما مسألة المعاناة فلاأراها 
وكما أقول دائما 
التجاوزات فردية لاممنهجة 
وإلا كريتيك ( المظلوم )
أنا أعمل موظف فى شركة
يعطى القانون زميلى المسيحى الحق فى أن يأتى يوم الأحد متأخرا إلى الساعة العاشرة
ويأخذ معى يوم الجمعة أجازة رسمى
فى حين يقال فى بعض البلاد للمسلم
لاتضيع وقت العمل بالصلاة !!
كريتيك
قليلا من إنصاف وعدل
دون جهد منك وبذل 
تعى


----------



## Critic (6 فبراير 2012)

زميل ياسر
قبل كل شيئ
لا اسمح لك بمخاطبتى بأسلوب لا اقبله...من اعطى لك الحق بالتكلم عنى او اعطاء ارائك فى شخصى ؟! تذكر حدودك جيدا والتزم العمومية
اما عن المجمل
انت لست مسيحى ...انت كحال اى مسلم تفشل فى فهم معاناة غيرك ...هذا ما رسخه فى ذهنك الدين الذى يعلو ولا يعلى عليه ...انها كالاعاقة العاطفية يا زميل فمهما شرحت لك لن تستوعب
هل تريد مثال على تلك الاعاقة لعلك تراها من الخارج ؟
اليك الاتى : المسلم يقبل ان يتزوج مسيحية ولا يقبل بالمثل على نسائه ...المسلم يقبل ان يكفر غيره وينعته بالضلال على منابره ولا يقبل غيره ان يفعل معه ...المسلم يقبل ان يعدد زوجاته ولا يرضى ان تفعل نسائه العكس ...المسلم يصاغر غيره ولا يقبل هذا على نفسه ...المسلم يقبل على غيره كثير من الامور لا يقبلها على نفسه ومحاولة الرد على تلك القضايا لا تستحق الذكر بل تظهر مزيد من الاعاقة لديكم بشكل عام ولدى رجالكم بشكل خاص
قليلا من التفكير يا زميل ....ولا اقولك (لا تسأل عن اشياء تبدو تسؤك) خليك زى ما انت


----------



## SAVIORS.SON (4 مارس 2012)

بجد مقال فى منتهى الجمال يا كريتيك و ياريت الناس تفوق قبل فوات الأوان.


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (4 مارس 2012)

ربنا موجود​


----------



## batmanforever (6 أبريل 2012)

*حبيبى لدى سؤال كيف تطلبون ان يكون هناك تساوى فى الحقوق فى بناء دور عياده فى حين ان مصر  نقول 80 مليون مصرى الا انها تعدت ذلك منهم 15 مليون مسيحى على الاكثر فهل يعقل ان يكون هناك فى تساوى عدد دور العباده اللتى يدخلها 65 مليون مسلم ودور العباده التى يدخلها 15 مليون مسيحى ؟

اكيد لا كما  ان فى حقيقه يجب معرفتها هى ان مصر دوله اسلاميه وكما قال احد الاخوه انه فى الدول المسحيه لنقول فرنسا يمنعون المسلمات من لبس الحجاب حتى لو كانت فرنسات ليس مصريون يعيشون بالخارج اذا فيمكن ان نقول المسلمين مضهدين بالخارج ولكن الحقيقه ان المسلمين ضيوف هنا فى تلك الدوله المسحيه تماما مثلما المسيحين ضيوف بمصر 

اما عن كلامك باننا نكره المسحين وهكذا فانا لى اصدقاء مسيحين كثير احبهم واكن لهم كل تقدير واحترام واكثر الاصدقاء قربا لى هو مسيحى وبينا الكثير من المواقف والذكريات الجميله وعندما عملت حادثه بعربيتى روحت صلحتها عند واحد مسيحى لانه شغل كويس ومدخلتش هنا الدين فى الموضوع

حبيبى بالنسبه لى ولكل المسلمين الدين لله والوطن للجميع 
*


----------



## Critic (7 أبريل 2012)

> حبيبى لدى سؤال كيف تطلبون ان يكون هناك تساوى فى الحقوق فى بناء دور عياده فى حين ان مصر  نقول 80 مليون مصرى الا انها تعدت ذلك منهم 15 مليون مسيحى على الاكثر فهل يعقل ان يكون هناك فى تساوى عدد دور العباده اللتى يدخلها 65 مليون مسلم ودور العباده التى يدخلها 15 مليون مسيحى


؟
ومن اوحى لك اننا نطالب ببناء عدد كنائس مساوى لعدد المساجد ؟!!
نحن نطالب بعدم التعنت والتعصب عند الحاجة لبناء كنيسة (هذا ناهيك عن حرق وهدم الكنائس !!!)
ثم لما لا تثبت لنا من مصدر رسمى ان عدد المسيحيين على الاكثر 15 مليون ؟!



> اكيد لا كما  ان فى حقيقه يجب معرفتها هى ان مصر دوله اسلاميه


استمر بالصراخ "اسلامية اسلامية" فالارض بلا دين ولن تسمعك !
قبلك كانت للفراعنة ثم الاقباط ثم المسلمين وفى كل تلك الازمان كانت الارض "مصرية"
انتم فقط من يحشر الدين فى كل شيئء !



> وكما قال احد الاخوه انه فى الدول المسحيه لنقول فرنسا يمنعون المسلمات من لبس الحجاب حتى لو كانت فرنسات ليس مصريون يعيشون بالخارج اذا فيمكن ان نقول المسلمين مضهدين بالخارج ولكن الحقيقه ان المسلمين ضيوف هنا فى تلك الدوله المسحيه تماما مثلما المسيحين ضيوف بمصر


هذه نصف حقيقة
اليك النصف الاخر
ان فرنسا منعت ايضا من ارتداء الصلبان او اى مظهر له علاقة بالدين
ان فرنسا ليست دولة مسيحية فدستورها لا يحتوى مادة ثانية تقول "فرنسا دولة مسيحية والمسيحية هى المصدر الاساسى للتشريع"
هى دولة مدنية علمانية ويا ليتنا نصل لنصف تحضرها
واهم نقطة اننا لسنا ضيوف بل اصحاب ارض , لا تغير الحقائق بأدعائاتك الجائرة ,والتاريخ هو الحكم بيننا , لا تجرأ على مقارنتنا بالمسلمين النازحين فى اروربا !

ا





> ما عن كلامك باننا نكره المسحين وهكذا فانا لى اصدقاء مسيحين كثير احبهم


هذا موقف شخصى منك
فماذا عن المواقف الاخرى من مسلمين يكرهوننا ؟! هل تستطيع انكارها او حلها ؟!




> حبيبى بالنسبه لى ولكل المسلمين الدين لله والوطن للجميع


اعذرنى ولكن كلامك اثبت ان هذا شعار فارغ !
الم تقل من قبل ان الدولة "اسلامية" فكيف تعود وتغنى ان الوطن للجميع ؟!  الم تقل اننا ضيوف على ارضك كالمسلمين فى اروروبا ؟!
كفا تناقضات وكفا تعصب ! ازل نسب الدين للأرض ونستوى جميعا , فيما عدا ذلك لن يصلح اى شعار !
وخالص تحياتى


----------



## I_Want_Truth (19 أبريل 2012)

يا جماعة اوعوا تفتكروا المسيحيين فقط هم اللى عانوا . المسلمين كمان عانوا و بيعانوا. و اوعوا تفتكروا ان كل اللى اتولد مسلم هو مسلم مدرك الاسلام او عاوزه

مش باتكلم على مناصب لكن على العنصرية اللى مش بس بتطول المسيحى لكن بتطول المسلم اللى فكره مختلف

و متنسوش ظلم المرأة فى الاسلام و تحقير شأنها و ده اللى عانى منه و بيعانى منه ملايين النساء المسلمات

لا يفلح قوما ولوا امرهم لامرأة

يعنى المرأة المسلمة برده مهما كانت كفاءتها لن تنال حقوقها كاملة

فيه أمور يرفضها أى انسان عنده ضمير حتى لو قراها فى كتابه المقدس

و ايوه الضالين فى الفاتحة معناها المسيحيين

بس تفتكر المسلمين اصلا بيفكروا هم بيقولوا ايه و لا ايه معناه؟

الانسان هو الانسان

جواه خير و محبة حتى لو كان من عبدة الشيطان

انا اؤمن بكده

كان النور الحقيقى الذى ينير كل انسان اتيا الى العالم

ينير كل انسان مش المؤمنين فقط

الانسان عمره ما هيكون شيطان ابدا

و لو على الاضطهاد و الأذى. فمفيش حاجة أبدا بتحصل رغم ارادة ربنا

كلها اختبارات. انا قلبى حزين على الظلم اللى البلد غرقانة فيه


----------



## grges monir (20 أبريل 2012)

اينما وجد الاسلام وجد معاناة من لا يؤمن بهذة العقيدة الغريبة الشاذة فى كل شىء


----------

